# Day Trading Futures



## Trader Girl

Today is the first day I'm trading live on the Spi 200.
I would like to share my trades with interested traders.
It will hopefully help me to become a better trader and 
allow others to share and we may learn something along the way.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac

*Re: Day Trading Futures.*



Trader Girl said:


> Today is the first day I'm trading live on the Spi 200.
> I would like to share my trades with interested traders.
> It will hopefully help me to become a better trader and
> allow others to share and we may learn something along the way.




Hi Trader Girl and welcome to ASF. I look forward to hearing your experiences, as i'm sure others will as well.

Good luck and all the best with your day trading.


----------



## Trader Girl

*Re: Day Trading Futures.*



KurwaJegoMac said:


> Hi Trader Girl and welcome to ASF. I look forward to hearing your experiences, as i'm sure others will as well.
> 
> Good luck and all the best with your day trading.





Thank you


----------



## Trader Girl

*Re: Day Trading Futures.*

Sold the Spi @ 4566 10 lots.


----------



## Trader Girl

*Re: Day Trading Futures.*



Trader Girl said:


> Sold the Spi @ 4566 10 lots.





Covered my short Spi from 4566(10 lots) @ 4562   +4

Hope this not beginners luck


----------



## Trader Girl

*Re: Day Trading Futures.*

Sold again @ 4566 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

*Re: Day Trading Futures.*



Trader Girl said:


> Sold again @ 4566 10 lots




Covered my short from 4566 @ 4570 10 lots  (-4)

Break even for me and my broker is the only one making $$$ so far.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short the Spi again @ 4673 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short the Spi again @ 4673 10 lots




covered my short Spi from 4573 @ 4568 10 lots (+5)


----------



## Trader Girl

Short the Spi again @ 4570 10 lots.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short the Spi again @ 4570 10 lots.




covered @ 4570 B/E on that trade.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

I gather you have experience in the trading/futures arena. 10 contracts x A$25 = A$250 pt. That's a decent line when new to a contract.

Good trades to you


----------



## toocool

Are you just going short ? are you just watching a chart and picking a trade ? if so what time frame chart are you watching ? what indacators etc etc...

Im also just starting out with spi intraday trades also so I would love a bit more insight.


----------



## Trader Girl

Alpha_Bet said:


> I gather you have experience in the trading/futures arena. 10 contracts x A$25 = A$250 pt. That's a decent line when new to a contract.
> 
> Good trades to you




No I have paper traded for 6 months
This is my first week of using real money.


----------



## Trader Girl

toocool said:


> Are you just going short ? are you just watching a chart and picking a trade ? if so what time frame chart are you watching ? what indacators etc etc...
> 
> Im also just starting out with spi intraday trades also so I would love a bit more insight.





I'm not only going short although today
it worked out that way.I'll explain my 
method as I move forward


----------



## Wysiwyg

Trader Girl said:


> Sold the Spi @ 4566 10 lots.






Trader Girl said:


> Covered my short Spi from 4566(10 lots) @ 4562   +4
> 
> Hope this not beginners luck




10 lots as a beginner is a good amount to start going live. With your scalping strategy tested to be a positive one, I foresee  a very profitable thread unfolding.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac

Trader Girl said:


> No I have paper traded for 6 months
> This is my first week of using real money.




Congratulations on making a profit on your first day. Now what have you learned from the experience? Specifically:

- Were you able to control your emotions to mimic results achieved in paper trading?
- on the losing trades, did you cull your position immediately in line with your trading plan? (likewise for the winning trades)
- how did your risk management and position management techniques work when you made a loss (likewise for winning trades)
- were your results in line with paper trading/expected results?
- if you could have done something differently what would it have been?


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Wysiwyg said:


> 10 lots as a beginner is a good amount to start going live.




10 contracts on the SPI is a good amount for a seasoned pro, let alone someone trading Futs for the first time 

That said, Trader Girl has done her homework and I wish her the best.


----------



## Trader Girl

KurwaJegoMac said:


> Congratulations on making a profit on your first day. Now what have you learned from the experience? Specifically:
> 
> - Were you able to control your emotions to mimic results achieved in paper trading?
> - on the losing trades, did you cull your position immediately in line with your trading plan? (likewise for the winning trades)
> - how did your risk management and position management techniques work when you made a loss (likewise for winning trades)
> - were your results in line with paper trading/expected results?
> - if you could have done something differently what would it have been?




Thank you

I was very nervious on my first day going live.
I controlled my emotions by reassuring myself that my method works
and in the long run I'll end up with a profit.Also knowing I have a mental stop in place
asured me that I'll always live to fight another day.
I'm basically a scalper so my results were basically what I expected.
I would not have done anything differently so far... but it's very early in the peice.


----------



## Trader Girl

Alpha_Bet said:


> 10 contracts on the SPI is a good amount for a seasoned pro, let alone someone trading Futs for the first time
> 
> That said, Trader Girl has done her homework and I wish her the best.






Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Trader Girl

Went long Spi @ 4549 10 lots


----------



## KurwaJegoMac

Trader Girl said:


> Thank you
> 
> I was very nervious on my first day going live.
> I controlled my emotions by reassuring myself that my method works
> and in the long run I'll end up with a profit.Also knowing I have a mental stop in place
> asured me that I'll always live to fight another day.
> I'm basically a scalper so my results were basically what I expected.
> I would not have done anything differently so far... but it's very early in the peice.




Good to hear.

I notice you mentioned the use of mental stops - did you execute these without fail every day the stop was hit? The true test will come when you have a big down day (or several in a row), but for now day 1 seems to be a success and onto number 2.

Keep at it.


----------



## Trader Girl

KurwaJegoMac said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I notice you mentioned the use of mental stops - did you execute these without fail every day the stop was hit? The true test will come when you have a big down day (or several in a row), but for now day 1 seems to be a success and onto number 2.
> 
> Keep at it.




Yes I always do stop myself out otherwise my account will eventually get
wiped out.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Went long Spi @ 4549 10 lots




closed my long Spi from 4549 @ 4553 10 lots (+4).


----------



## Trader Girl

Short the Spi @ 4551 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short the Spi @ 4551 10 lots




Covered my short spi from 4551 10 lots @ 4548 (+3)


----------



## Trader Girl

Short the Spi @ 4551 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short the Spi @ 4551 10 lots




Covered short Spi from 4551 10 lots @ 4547 (+4)

Very busy morning after a slow start.


----------



## Trader Girl

You can follow me on Twitter   @Trader__Girl  (the line is 2 underscores)
I be tweeting my trades live.


----------



## investorpaul

Hi Trader Girl

Great Thread!

I dont have a twitter account but I have opened up twitter to watch your posts for the rest of the day.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Trader Girl said:


> Yes I always do stop myself out otherwise my account will eventually get
> wiped out.




Trader Girl, Do you have an emergency hard stop? Think of it as a safety parachute.

I think this site could do with a journal forum for documenting trades.


----------



## Trader Girl

Alpha_Bet said:


> Trader Girl, Do you have an emergency hard stop? Think of it as a safety parachute.
> 
> I think this site could do with a journal forum for documenting trades.




A lot of my trading is done on feel so as soon as I feel the trade is wrong
then I exit.I will not let the trade go more than 10 against me.


----------



## wasterwaster

Trader Girl said:


> Thank you for the kind words.




i trade 2 contracts at a time...
how can you be trading 10? dont you need at least 100k to cover risk of ruin?


----------



## Trader Girl

wasterwaster said:


> i trade 2 contracts at a time...
> how can you be trading 10? dont you need at least 100k to cover risk of ruin?




I have 75k in my account.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Trader Girl said:


> A lot of my trading is done on feel so as soon as I feel the trade is wrong
> then I exit.I will not let the trade go more than 10 against me.




I exit my stops manually but a hard stop left on the exchanges books is cheap insurance.


----------



## investorpaul

Trader Girl no tweets yet???

Do you have any open positions atm


----------



## Trader Girl

investorpaul said:


> Trader Girl no tweets yet???
> 
> Do you have any open positions atm




Posted my latest trade live on twitter
Sold Spi @ 4568
Covered @ 4564
10 lots + 4


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold Spi 4573 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold Spi 4573 10 lots





Covered my short from 4573 @ 4570 +3


----------



## Trader Girl

All trades will be posted live on twitter
and ASF from now on.


----------



## LifeChoices

Trader Girl said:


> A lot of my trading is done on feel so as soon as I feel the trade is wrong
> then I exit.I will not let the trade go more than 10 against me.




Good luck with it, hey if you get sick of feeling trades, you can feel....... 

About your avatar - that really is a life photo of you isn't it?


----------



## Alpha_Bet

I make that +18 pts for the day .
Good trading


----------



## village idiot

Now i have opened up a twitter account to follow you trader girl.

 I cant seem to find your tweets but on the bright side I now have two people 'following' me even though I havent tweeted anything.  lol.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

LifeChoices said:


> Good luck with it, hey if you get sick of feeling trades, you can feel.......



Mate, this is a trading site. You have anything to offer but a sexist, cheap remark?


----------



## LifeChoices

Alpha_Bet said:


> Mate, this is a trading site. You have anything to offer but a sexist, cheap remark?




Oh sorry to move in on you Alpha_Bet. This is the internet !

But OK, - let me start again with something much wiser.....

I make that +18 pts for the day.
Good trading.


----------



## barney

Trader Girl said:


> Sold Spi 4573 10 lots




Hi TG,  
I remember TH (Trembling Hand) used to work the last hour over pretty hard on the Futs, so I assume you have some interesting stats on the 3.30 pm time frame

On face value a counter trend trade in that position looks pretty risky.  Just curious on the thinking behind the trade and if you are able to share it. Totally understand if you would rather not of course.

Cheers and continued success.


----------



## Wysiwyg

village idiot said:


> I cant seem to find your tweets but on the bright side I now have two people 'following' me even though I havent tweeted anything.  lol.



Oh I know. That will be the first two members joining your village. 

Soz. Off topic.


----------



## Trader Girl

My Twitter feed seems to not be working
Trying to fix it will keep you posted.


----------



## Trader Girl

Alpha_Bet said:


> I make that +18 pts for the day .
> Good trading




Thank you I'm very pleased so far
But it's early days.


----------



## Trader Girl

barney said:


> Hi TG,
> I remember TH (Trembling Hand) used to work the last hour over pretty hard on the Futs, so I assume you have some interesting stats on the 3.30 pm time frame
> 
> On face value a counter trend trade in that position looks pretty risky.  Just curious on the thinking behind the trade and if you are able to share it. Totally understand if you would rather not of course.
> 
> Cheers and continued success.




I'll post my thoughts behind trades
soon.


----------



## Trader Girl

My twitter account seems to be ok
@Trader__Girl   the line is 2 underscores
I'm new to twitter but I think you
need to follow me to get my live tweets
Any problems let me know.


----------



## sammy84

Thread smells like a scam. Do posts up until know. Does anyone intraday access to verify that these aren't hindsight trades being posted?


----------



## tech/a

sammy84 said:


> Thread smells like a scam. Do posts up until know. Does anyone intraday access to verify that these aren't hindsight trades being posted?




Yeh agree
When back I will be trading live indexes again
But don't know if I could be bothered verifying.
But hey the pundits are eager.
Impressed are those who cannot turn their own profit
And simple pickings do they make.

Avatar and name guarantee success.


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Yeh agree
> When back I will be trading live indexes again
> But don't know if I could be bothered verifying.
> But hey the pundits are eager.
> Impressed are those who cannot turn their own profit
> And simple pickings do they make.
> 
> Avatar and name guarantee success.




Anyone with live Spi data can verify
trades as they are live on twitter and ASF
which are time stamped.This will ensure
we are all kept honest.


----------



## wayneL

LifeChoices said:


> I make that +18 pts for the day.
> Good trading.




x 10 contracts is $4,500

It will be interesting how this all unfurls. 

...just saying.


----------



## investorpaul

Hi Trader Girl

Congrats on yesterdays results. I will keep an eye on this thread again today.

You mentioned that you paper traded for 6 months prior to going live. If you dont mind sharing what was your % return during this period?

I also look forward to hearing more about your strategy in the near future.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4570 10 lots


----------



## barney

Trader Girl said:


> I'll post my thoughts behind trades
> soon.




As you can see, you will have to deal with a reasonable amount of skepticism to pass the ASF testing phase.  Easiest way to do that is screen shot the actual trades and post them up.

Can I ask, do you/will you be taking precaution against being "sweep traded" into the abyss. Once a year is enough to wipe out the complete account

Traders who took the time to check the trades would have seen the entry patterns.  The last entry around 3.30 pm did not look like the trade of a potential "scammer" to me .... If it was, clients may be hard to generate


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4570 10 lots




Covered my short Spi from 4570 @ 4572 (-2)


----------



## Trader Girl

barney said:


> As you can see, you will have to deal with a reasonable amount of skepticism to pass the ASF testing phase.  Easiest way to do that is screen shot the actual trades and post them up.
> 
> Can I ask, do you/will you be taking precaution against being "sweep traded" into the abyss. Once a year is enough to wipe out the complete account
> 
> Traders who took the time to check the trades would have seen the entry patterns.  The last entry around 3.30 pm did not look like the trade of a potential "scammer" to me .... If it was, clients may be hard to generate




Hi Barney,

Totally understand the skeptics.

As stated before hand I'll call the trades live on Twitter and ASF which are both timestamped for all to see.Problem with screen shots is there could be the view that
they are manipulated with photo enhancing software ect.So I'll stick to calling the trades live at the moment.

As far as your question on my account being wiped out I have stops to ensure that's not the case.

I'm not interested in generating clients I'm a private trader starting out.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4575 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4575 10 lots




Covered short Spi from 4575 @ 4571 (+4)


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi 4566 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi 4566 10 lots




covered short Spi from 4566 @ 4562 10 lots (+4)


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi 4560 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi 4560 10 lots




Covered short Spi from 4560 10 lots @ 4556 (+4)


----------



## barney

Trader Girl said:


> As far as your question on my account being wiped out I have stops to ensure that's not the case.




Glad about that.

I was concerned you were just using mental stops which are fine 99.9% of the time.  That 0.01% with 10 lots could get nasty. 




Trader Girl said:


> Totally understand the skeptics.
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in generating clients I'm a private trader starting out.




Skepticism is healthy but sometimes overdone here at ASF.  The truth is, most other traders want you to do well, but also need evidence that there is nothing bogus being presented before they will barrack for your team so to speak.

A simple private message to one of the Moderators on ASF to validate one of your days trades will give you a captive audience.

Whether you are trading 10 full lots with IB or 10 mini lots with IG, it makes no difference to me personally. I would be impressed with your nerves if its full lots, but the bottom line is your % returns .... leverage is easily added after a successsful strategy is proven.

Good luck with it


----------



## Trader Girl

long Spi @ 4535 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> long Spi @ 4535 10 lots




Closed long from 4535 10 lots @ 4539 (+4)


----------



## Trader Girl

barney said:


> Glad about that.
> 
> I was concerned you were just using mental stops which are fine 99.9% of the time.  That 0.01% with 10 lots could get nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skepticism is healthy but sometimes overdone here at ASF.  The truth is, most other traders want you to do well, but also need evidence that there is nothing bogus being presented before they will barrack for your team so to speak.
> 
> A simple private message to one of the Moderators on ASF to validate one of your days trades will give you a captive audience.
> 
> Whether you are trading 10 full lots with IB or 10 mini lots with IG, it makes no difference to me personally. I would be impressed with your nerves if its full lots, but the bottom line is your % returns .... leverage is easily added after a successsful strategy is proven.
> 
> Good luck with it




I will give your suggestion some though...however I'm not posting to gain any "captive audience" just to keep myself honest and to share with other Spi day traders.Posting live trades to me is the most transparent way of doing this as their is no possible chance of deception.

I trade full lots didn't know there was a market for half lots in th Spi futures.


----------



## Trader Girl

Long Spi @ 4535 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Long Spi @ 4535 10 lots




Closed my long Spi from 4535 @ 4539 10 lots (+4)


----------



## Trader Girl

long Spi @ 4539 10 lots


----------



## skyQuake

Trader Girl said:


> long Spi @ 4539 10 lots




You seem to be scalping it, but do you let it run like say picking the low around here?

Also, doesnt it get distracting posting trades onto ASF and twitter?


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> long Spi @ 4539 10 lots




Closed my long Spi from 4539 @ 4543 10 lots (+4)


----------



## Trader Girl

skyQuake said:


> You seem to be scalping it, but do you let it run like say picking the low around here?
> 
> Also, doesnt it get distracting posting trades onto ASF and twitter?





I tried swing trading and it doesnt suit me.Scalping does.

It is a little distracting but it's like a trade journal for me so I find it very helpful.


----------



## Trader Girl

Long the Spi @ 4535 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Long the Spi @ 4535 10 lots




closed my Spi long from 4535 10 lots @ 4531 (-4).

Time for some lunch.


----------



## sammy84

skyQuake said:


> Also, doesnt it get distracting posting trades onto ASF and twitter?




That is what aroused my suspicision. Also the fact she has not made any previous posts before this thread and the avatar doesn't help. 

If they are real results good on her. Would be good to get some insights into her money management, entry criteria etc to learn from.


----------



## Trader Girl

investorpaul said:


> Hi Trader Girl
> 
> Congrats on yesterdays results. I will keep an eye on this thread again today.
> 
> You mentioned that you paper traded for 6 months prior to going live. If you dont mind sharing what was your % return during this period?
> 
> I also look forward to hearing more about your strategy in the near future.





My results improved with time as I became more patient and traded only 
set ups i really liked.I averaged about 4 trades per day with 3-1 win loss ratio.
My basic stratergy is not set in stone.I use multiple charts with different time frames(5,15,60) to get an idea of the trend.I will use support resis. line,trend lines ect to gain entery levels.I also use basic indicators to guage strength.I monitor other Asian markets plus US futs and the AUD.Sounds complicated I know but I use all of this to trade.

Usually take 4 pts profit stops vary depending on my feeling of how the trades looking and my read on the order flow.
Hard stop is always 10-- no buts...always 10.


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> x 10 contracts is $4,500
> 
> It will be interesting how this all unfurls.
> 
> ...just saying.




I'm open to any comments or critizism as this is a steep learning curve for me.


----------



## wayneL

sammy84 said:


> That is what aroused my suspicision. Also the fact she has not made any previous posts before this thread and the avatar doesn't help.
> 
> If they are real results good on her. Would be good to get some insights into her money management, entry criteria etc to learn from.




Yes.

If these are live reports which they seem to be, there is no cause to doubt the results. No problem with that and well done.

But:

1/ It's the story, seemingly following a well used formula seen on various trading forums.
2/ The confidence and savvy of a purportedly noooooobie trader
3/ The understanding of posting protocols regarding daytrades
3/ The position size - 10 lots on the SPI FFS

This is what raises my suspicions regarding the true identity and motives of this person.

Hope I'm wrong. but I'm just saying.....


----------



## Alpha_Bet

This is a trading site and TraderGirl is posting trades. This site should have a journal forum.
Anyone with live data ( professional traders, how many on this site?) can look at trades placed with hindsight.

These trades fictitious or not, apologies Trader Girl, are refreshing. Makes a change from reading words from non-traders, pikers and know all wannabees.


----------



## investorpaul

Alpha_Bet said:


> This is a trading site and TraderGirl is posting trades. This site should have a journal forum.
> Anyone with live data ( professional traders, how many on this site?) can look at trades placed with hindsight.
> 
> These trades fictitious or not, apologies Trader Girl, are refreshing. Makes a change from reading words from non-traders, pikers and know all wannabees.




Yer can we please not scare posters off.

I am enjoying this thread, it is a refreshing change because "Aussie* Stock* Form" finally has a thread with regular posts that are actually related to the stock market.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

This thread is like one of Trembling Hands.  A person comes on ASF with one thing.  What is that one thing?  Unshakable confidence.  And THAT ALONE is why it has suddenly gained a lot of viewers.  TH verified his trades, great.  He made a lot of money, great.  He was also (largely) a sentiment trader.  Can you use this for your own trading?  No you can't.  Not directly anyway.  

Whether Trader Girl's trades are real or not is sort of secondary to me.  Trading profitably is ALL about how you feel, so others' confidence and success is nice to read about.  But don't assume that you can draw on TG's confidence (or confident presentation) and use that yourself.  You might be able to, but it's much better to develop that confidence for yourself, rather than glom off her.

It's like when you go to a party.  If there's one particularly confident person, people will flock around him/her, hoping to bask in the glow of that other person's vibe.  But as soon that person leaves, the acolytes are left in the dark... totally without direction.

Yes, confidence is great.  Develop your own.

PS.  Girls that look like that don't trade.  They work in law, media and modelling.


----------



## Bronte

"Yes, confidence is great. Develop your own"

Great quote & post GB 

We are also enjoying this thread.

Please don't scare Trader Girl away.


----------



## Frank D

wayneL said:


> This is what raises my suspicions regarding the true identity and motives of this person.




There are no block trades of 10 lots going through at those times and prices on the SPI


----------



## investorpaul

Gringotts Bank said:


> This thread is like one of Trembling Hands.  A person comes on ASF with one thing.  What is that one thing?  Unshakable confidence.  And THAT ALONE is why it has suddenly gained a lot of viewers.  TH verified his trades, great.  He made a lot of money, great.  He was also (largely) a sentiment trader.  Can you use this for your own trading?  No you can't.  Not directly anyway.
> 
> Whether Trader Girl's trades are real or not is sort of secondary to me.  Trading profitably is ALL about how you feel, so others' confidence and success is nice to read about.  But don't assume that you can draw on TG's confidence (or confident presentation) and use that yourself.  You might be able to, but it's much better to develop that confidence for yourself, rather than glom off her.
> 
> It's like when you go to a party.  If there's one particularly confident person, people will flock around him/her, hoping to bask in the glow of that other person's vibe.  But as soon that person leaves, the acolytes are left in the dark... totally without direction.
> 
> Yes, confidence is great.  Develop your own.
> 
> PS.  Girls that look like that don't trade.  They work in law, media and modelling.




Great post

I think you have hit the nail on the head


----------



## Alpha_Bet

Gringotts Bank said:


> This thread is like one of Trembling Hands.  A person comes on ASF with one thing.  What is that one thing?  Unshakable confidence.  And THAT ALONE is why it has suddenly gained a lot of viewers.  TH verified his trades, great.  He made a lot of money, great.  He was also (largely) a sentiment trader.  Can you use this for your own trading?  No you can't.  Not directly anyway.
> 
> Whether Trader Girl's trades are real or not is sort of secondary to me.  Trading profitably is ALL about how you feel, so others' confidence and success is nice to read about.  But don't assume that you can draw on TG's confidence (or confident presentation) and use that yourself.  You might be able to, but it's much better to develop that confidence for yourself, rather than glom off her.
> 
> It's like when you go to a party.  If there's one particularly confident person, people will flock around him/her, hoping to bask in the glow of that other person's vibe.  But as soon that person leaves, the acolytes are left in the dark... totally without direction.
> 
> Yes, confidence is great.  Develop your own.
> 
> PS.  Girls that look like that don't trade.  They work in law, media and modelling.




Yes, confidence in trading is paramount. At the very least, this thread has brought out some intelligent conversation.


----------



## investorpaul

Trader Girl

No new trades this arvo?

have you picked up any action off our intra day lows


----------



## Trader Girl

investorpaul said:


> Trader Girl
> 
> No new trades this arvo?
> 
> have you picked up any action off our intra day lows




No set ups I like as of yet.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @4543 10 lots


----------



## wayneL

Paul, Gringotts, et al

To maintain the integrity of the forum, we have to ensure such posts are bona fide in content and intent. If Trader Girl is who she says she is all fine and good the posts are most welcome.

Already an inconsistency has been discovered.

You understand that trading forums have to be careful because of

1/ ASIC rules
2/ Protection of paying advertisers 
3/ Ensuring integrity of information published
etc etc

This follows a well worn route of "educators" trying to get free marketing by initially purporting to be somebody else.

Not accusing Trader Girl of this, but just saying...


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @4543 10 lots





Covered short from 4543 @ 4546 (-3)


----------



## Trader Girl

My orders are placed on the bid or the 
offer depending on whether I'm buying 
or selling.I very rarely hit the bid or 
offer.I hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## Trader Girl

I have no intention of selling anything
I'm a private trader and always will be.
I am not in anyway suggesting following
my trades in any way.


----------



## wayneL

OK now that straightened up, please carry on.


----------



## franklin235

Hi, Trader Girl.
I'm a total newbie to the entire trading scene, so I'm finding this thread both interesting and useful. Please do keep posting.


----------



## Grinder

Lets not judge evor let our suspicions get the better of us, time will tell. 

BTW.. GB, how do you know TGs avatar is a pic of her.


----------



## artist

Frank D said:


> There are no block trades of 10 lots going through at those times and prices on the SPI






Trader Girl said:


> My orders are placed on the bid or the
> offer depending on whether I'm buying
> or selling.I very rarely hit the bid or
> offer.I hope this clears up any confusion.




If the prices you quote are not the ones you actually traded, why quote them? Does this not mean that the profits you report are not accurate, and so we have no idea what your trading is actually realising?


----------



## Trader Girl

artist said:


> If the prices you quote are not the ones you actually traded, why quote them? Does this not mean that the profits you report are not accurate, and so we have no idea what your trading is actually realising?




Not sure of the point your trying to make but the prices I post are
the prices I get filled.You may want to research the difference between a sweep
order and a limit order.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi 4524 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi 4524 10 lots




Covered my Short spi from 4524 @ 4520 10 lots (+4)


----------



## artist

Trader Girl said:


> Not sure of the point your trying to make but the prices I post are
> the prices I get filled.You may want to research the difference between a sweep
> order and a limit order.
> 
> Hope this helps.



 - 

_Not sure of the point your trying to make _ - I didn't make a point, I asked a question.

_the prices I post are the prices I get filled_ - as I understand it, "There are no block trades of 10 lots going through at those times and prices on the SPI" - hence the question(s).

_You may want to research the difference between a sweep
order and a limit order._ - I'll do that.

_Hope this helps_ - Thanks for the response, but I still don't understand. Maybe the sweep/limit research will clear it up.


----------



## Bronte

Trader Girl said:


> Covered my Short spi from 4524 @ 4520 10 lots (+4)



My order to buy 4 lots @ 4520 wasn't fillled.
You must have got your order in very early TG.
Yesterdays Low was 4519


----------



## Trader Girl

long Spi 4532 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> long Spi 4532 10 lots




Closed my long Spi from 4532 @ 4536 10 lots (+4)


----------



## stacks

Trader Girl said:


> Closed my long Spi from 4532 @ 4536 10 lots (+4)




Please forgive my ignorance. How much profit do you make on a winning trade (+4) ??


Top job by the way, from your posts, your system is on fire at the minute.


----------



## Trader Girl

stacks said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. How much profit do you make on a winning trade (+4) ??
> 
> 
> Top job by the way, from your posts, your system is on fire at the minute.




Each contract(lot) is $25 per point so 10x4x25=1000-Brokerage.


----------



## Trader Girl

Long Spi 4541 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Long Spi 4541 10 lots




Closed my long from 4541 @ 4545 10 lots (+4).


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi 4547 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi 4547 10 lots




closed my short from 4547 @ 4547 

jobs data out in a few mins dont want a position

Anyone checking I did a sweep order for 10 lots on that trade.


----------



## skyQuake

Trader Girl said:


> closed my short from 4547 @ 4547
> 
> jobs data out in a few mins dont want a position
> 
> Anyone checking I did a sweep order for 10 lots on that trade.




Horrible figures!


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4556 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4556 10 lots




Covered my short from 4556 @ 4552 10 lots (+4)


----------



## Trader Girl

Taking a break from trading now things look to have slowed down a bit.
Happy to answer some questions if there are any?


----------



## Trader Girl

short spi @ 4544 10 lots


----------



## adobee

wow this in quite impressive seeing you are new to the game .. I dont do this sort of trading but it does intrest me.. Is there a model or system that you follow to do this or are you running on gut instinct ? thanks ..


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short spi @ 4544 10 lots






covered my short Spi from 4544 @ 4547 10 lots (-3)


----------



## Trader Girl

adobee said:


> wow this in quite impressive seeing you are new to the game .. I dont do this sort of trading but it does intrest me.. Is there a model or system that you follow to do this or are you running on gut instinct ? thanks ..




thank you

If you look back through the previous posts I explained what "tools"
I use to base my trading decisions on...but yes there is a certain amount of 
"gut instinct" to it.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi 4550 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi 4550 10 lots




Covered my short Spi from 4550 @ 4547
10 lots (+3)


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Grinder said:


> Lets not judge evor let our suspicions get the better of us, time will tell.
> 
> BTW.. GB, how do you know TGs avatar is a pic of her.




I was saying it's *not *a pic of TG.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  My avatar isn't a pic of me either!  

If I was attempt a profile of TG I'd say he is a 19yo. male, Australian-born Chinese, wealthy parents who provided materially but not emotionally (often absent with work commitments), a very astute and observant guy, low emotional reactivity (very helpful for trading), didn't apply himself at school but still did very well, private schooled in Melbourne or Sydney, now doing an Arts degree but a bit bored with it all, didn't want to study Business/Economics as was suggested many times, even though he would have excelled.  Has all the requirements of being a good trader.  

Not that we'll ever know.  He is also a very private person. 

btw TG, don't panic if this is correct, I haven't hacked your system or anything.  I do this sort of thing for a living.  Making assumptions based solely upon the limited evidence provided in your posts.


----------



## LifeChoices

TG reminds me of the internet and when I first saw animated gifs. 

TG - can you animate your avatar - make it shake the money or something?


----------



## Ruby

Gringotts Bank said:


> If I was attempt a profile of TG I'd say he is a 19yo. male, Australian-born Chinese, wealthy parents who provided materially but not emotionally (often absent with work commitments), a very astute and observant guy, low emotional reactivity (very helpful for trading), didn't apply himself at school but still did very well, private schooled in Melbourne or Sydney, now doing an Arts degree but a bit bored with it all, didn't want to study Business/Economics as was suggested many times, even though he would have excelled.  Has all the requirements of being a good trader.
> 
> Not that we'll ever know.  He is also a very private person.




I think TG sounds a bit like Buddy Fox!     .... but I wish I could make that sort of money and stay so cool.

No offence, TG - best of luck to you.


----------



## LifeChoices

Ruby said:


> I think TG sounds a bit like Buddy Fox!     .... but I wish I could make that sort of money and stay so cool.




Bahahahahah, I was reading Buddy's posts last night - the cynical members on this forum sure broke his spirit. I'll give this 20 pages and I reckon it will be bye bye TG

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19692


----------



## mazzatelli

Ruby said:


> Buddy Fox!



 Pit Trader, Art Cashin, some of the legendary hall of famers


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi 4563 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi 4563 10 lots




covered short Spi from 4563 @ 4568 10 lots (-5)


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi 4582 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi 4582 10 lots




Stopped out of short Spi @ 4582 @ 4592 (-10).


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4592 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4592 10 lots




Covered my short Spi from 4592 @ 4587 (+5)


----------



## -Bevo-

LifeChoices said:


> Bahahahahah, I was reading Buddy's posts last night - the cynical members on this forum sure broke his spirit. I'll give this 20 pages and I reckon it will be bye bye TG
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19692




Buddy Fox post's were great for a laugh, he started posting over on The Chartist forum with same old stuff was reading this thread yesterday Buddy Fox came to mind.


----------



## Wysiwyg

A Broker trade summary, without name and account number of course, would give these posters the credibility they lack. Otherwise what is the point besides either petting ones own ego or worse, another b.s. artist.


----------



## Trader Girl

-Bevo- said:


> Buddy Fox post's were great for a laugh, he started posting over on The Chartist forum with same old stuff was reading this thread yesterday Buddy Fox came to mind.




I might have to meet up with Budd and have a drink.


----------



## Trader Girl

Wysiwyg said:


> A Broker trade summary, without name and account number of course, would give these posters the credibility they lack. Otherwise what is the point besides either petting ones own ego or worse, another b.s. artist.




I cannot be more transparent than posting live trades on Twitter and ASF.



The entry and exit is posted at execution with time stamp on the two sites.
As stated earlier if I supply broker records then there will be accusations of
tampering with photo editing software ect.
Posting in realtime is the only way deception can be avioded.


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi @ 4577 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi @ 4577 10 lots




covered my short Spi from 4577 @ 4573 10 lots (+4).


----------



## mbes

Wysiwyg said:


> A Broker trade summary, without name and account number of course, would give these posters the credibility they lack. Otherwise what is the point besides either petting ones own ego or worse, another b.s. artist.




WYSIWYG what is your problem? TG has proved her credibility by her real time posting. I have checked all her trade calls and they have been spot on.

Now I suggest you apologize to her.

Regards,
MBES


----------



## Wysiwyg

Trader Girl said:


> I cannot be more transparent than posting live trades on Twitter and ASF.



Okay Roger, where are the live trades?


----------



## Wysiwyg

mbes said:


> WYSIWYG what is your problem? TG has proved her credibility by her real time posting. I have checked all her trade calls and they have been spot on.
> 
> Now I suggest you apologize to her.
> 
> Regards,
> MBES



I suggest you pee off d.h.


----------



## Trader Girl

Wysiwyg said:


> Okay Roger, where are the live trades?




If you have live Spi data the trades for today are posted on ASF and twitter @Trader__Girl.For that matter they are posted for the whole week.


----------



## Ruby

Trader Girl, I have a question.  

This sort of fast-paced scalping, where you open and close positions only minutes apart (this morning: 10.00am opened; 10.02am closed) would require extreme concentration, particularly as you seem to have $1,000 riding on each trade.

How can you take the time to post details of your opening position on ASF and Twitter when at any second you may need to hit the button to close? Getting caught with your eye off the market action while busy posting could potentially cost you heaps.


----------



## Boggo

Trader Girl said:


> If you have live Spi data the trades for today are posted on ASF and twitter @Trader__Girl.For that matter they are posted for the whole week.




Just ignore Wysiwyg Trader Girl

He has never made a valuable comment anywhere and but has expert opinions on everyone else's posts, methods, software and systems.
Bit of fruit bat mentality, ie, if I can't eat it I will **** on it.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Trader Girl said:


> If you have live Spi data the trades for today are posted on ASF and twitter @Trader__Girl.For that matter they are posted for the whole week.



No I don't have market depth of SPI200 so can anyone else verify a 10 lot order is going through? 



> As stated earlier if I supply broker records then there will be accusations of
> tampering with photo editing software ect.



That's rubbish. A screenshot will show the facts and suggesting someone will accuse of tampering is a lame excuse. Why not prove authenticity once and for all unless you are not.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Boggo said:


> Just ignore Wysiwyg Trader Girl
> 
> He has never made a valuable comment anywhere and but has expert opinions on everyone else's posts, methods, software and systems.
> Bit of fruit bat mentality, ie, if I can't eat it I will **** on it.



 Wake up Bog. I wasn't posting the question to you so BUTT OUT.


----------



## Trader Girl

Ruby said:


> Trader Girl, I have a question.
> 
> This sort of fast-paced scalping, where you open and close positions only minutes apart (this morning: 10.00am opened; 10.02am closed) would require extreme concentration, particularly as you seem to have $1,000 riding on each trade.
> 
> How can you take the time to post details of your opening position on ASF and Twitter when at any second you may need to hit the button to close? Getting caught with your eye off the market action while busy posting could potentially cost you heaps.




Great Question:

As soon as I get filled on my entry I place my exit as a limit order then post it copy and paste mostly a lot quicker.When the exit is triggered I post that.

Two minutes is actually a long time to get the post done as it's only the entry.


----------



## Trader Girl

Wysiwyg said:


> No I don't have market depth of SPI200 so can anyone else verify a 10 lot order is going through?
> 
> That's rubbish. A screenshot will show the facts and suggesting someone will accuse of tampering is a lame excuse. Why not prove authenticity once and for all unless you are not.




I suggest you get the data yourself before making accusations or relying on others.

I was reading through the Bud Fox thread the other day and it certainly became an issue..he was accused of doing just that.


----------



## adobee

TG maybe you could run this in your blogg as when ever I log onto ASF now and look at new posts all I see is twenty posts from TG and they are pretty boring .. I dont know how they meet the text limit to be honest ??? has this rule gone out ???


----------



## Wysiwyg

Trader Girl said:


> I suggest you get the data yourself before making accusations or relying on others.



I don't know why you types get all defensive, make excuses and dodge the verification requests.


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi 4567 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi 4567 10 lots






covered my short from 4567 @ 4564 10 lots (+3)


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4559 10 lots


----------



## wayneL

adobee said:


> TG maybe you could run this in your blogg as when ever I log onto ASF now and look at new posts all I see is twenty posts from TG and they are pretty boring .. I dont know how they meet the text limit to be honest ??? has this rule gone out ???




The text limit only applies to stock threads


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4559 10 lots





Covered my short Spi from 4559 @ 4557
10 lots (+2)


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4565 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4565 10 lots




Covered my short Spi from 4565 @ 4562
10 lots (+3).


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4564 10 lots


----------



## warennie

Sorry to sound rude, but can this thread stop. If people want to watch her trades, perhaps the best place for that is to subscribe to her twitter feed. People like to use the Home feed to see the latest posts, not a collection of TG's one line trades.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4564 10 lots




Covered my short Spi from 4565 @ 
4567(-2)


----------



## crown

Short spi 10 lot at blah blah.
Long spi 10 lot at blah blah.
Are you kidding??

Moderators and/or Joe should ask for confirmation before the poster is allowed to continue.

Ramping, advise and also BS should not be allowed on the site.

1 of the past forum users confirmed their claims through statements to Joe. This 1 should be no different.


----------



## Trader Girl

crown said:


> Short spi 10 lot at blah blah.
> Long spi 10 lot at blah blah.
> Are you kidding??
> 
> Moderators and/or Joe should ask for confirmation before the poster is allowed to continue.
> 
> Ramping, advise and also BS should not be allowed on the site.
> 
> 1 of the past forum users confirmed their claims through statements to Joe. This 1 should be no different.




That's why I went with real time posting....it keeps you and me honest.


----------



## Trader Girl

Very happy with the week, but not sure if the volatility enhanced my results--- time will tell.Friday was the toughest day by far but managed to claw back early losses to finish basically flat for the day.My lesson for the week was trade with confidence and leave emotion at home.I gained confidence from cutting losses and knowing my method will return a profit in the long run.

Thanks for the comments throughout the week.

Have a great long weekend.


----------



## white_goodman




----------



## skyQuake

white_goodman said:


>




i was waiting for someone to post something like that.

or a haters gonna hate one.


----------



## ginar

Trader Girl said:


> That's why I went with real time posting....it keeps you and me honest.




I had TG on ignore as it was cluttering home page and im not particularly interested in short term scalping but curiousity got the better of me and i had to have another look . One thing that has me intrigiued is what is the point of all this ?? this low content thread is fairly pointless with no analysis and with what seems to be a cyber ego boosting exersize with no useful information . whats the end expectation here TG , where does this lead ?? what can be expected if anything ???  curious ..................


----------



## ginar

if you reading this joe is there a way to ignore entire threads instead of individual posters . if there is , how can i do it , and if there isnt , can it be made possible ?? TIA


----------



## Trader Girl

ginar said:


> I had TG on ignore as it was cluttering home page and im not particularly interested in short term scalping but curiousity got the better of me and i had to have another look . One thing that has me intrigiued is what is the point of all this ?? this low content thread is fairly pointless with no analysis and with what seems to be a cyber ego boosting exersize with no useful information . whats the end expectation here TG , where does this lead ?? what can be expected if anything ???  curious ..................





This is probably the most valuable questions/comments so far on this thread....

Trading and particularly futures trading is widely considered one of the most difficult
occupations to consistently make money and not completely lose your shirt.

The reason for my starting this thread is two fold.

1)Completely selfish... to keep a journal and make certain it was accurate and honest.

2) To hopefully show others who have tried and failed in this difficult business that maybe with persistence and determination it can be done.It is commonly quoted that 90% of traders lose.I happen to know a group of traders in Sydney who are in the 10% and they are not supermen or woman just hard working and able to trade without emotion to turn a profit.There are plenty of so called experts who post without any skin in the game maybe its time for a real trader to share without charging 1000's of $$ for a course or selling a book.

This is a trading website for all different types of traders and investors just because you have no interest in my thread does not make it so for all.This thread has been running for 5 days and has over 4000 hits so maybe you are in the minority.

Enjoy the freedom of posting.


----------



## barney

Trader Girl said:


> This is a trading website for all different types of traders and investors just because you have no interest in my thread does not make it so for all.This thread has been running for 5 days and has over 4000 hits so maybe you are in the minority.
> 
> Enjoy the freedom of posting.




Hi TG,

There are obviously many punters who are interested in seeing the results of your day trading. 

If I could make a suggestion.  At the end of the days trading, perhaps you could post up a chart noting your entry and exit points during the day.

The visual aspect will enhance others appreciation of what you are trying to do, I'm sure ........  plus, you could perhaps review some of the trades, which would no doubt be beneficial for all.

Cheers.


----------



## Lone Wolf

What's all the fuss about? Until TG starts selling something what does it really matter? If you're interested, read. If you think it's all crap then don't. TG isn't required to prove she trades for real any more than anyone else here.

The only valid comments here are about cluttering up the main page. But that's poor site design, not really TG's fault. The old site's homepage used to show a list of the most recent threads, not most recent posts. I now use the "new posts" area rather than the homepage for that reason (and it does the job just fine).

This site has a blog section. Perhaps TG could post all her trades in her own blog section and it won't clutter up the homepage for those who actually still find it useful? Maybe this thread could be used more for TG to post a trading summary at the end of each week with a discussion on how she felt things went?




crown said:


> Ramping, advise and also BS should not be allowed on the site.




TG isn't ramping or giving advice. As for the BS... if we didn't allow that on this site we'd need many more moderators and have many less posters. Besides, detecting BS is a vital skill to learn for any newbie to the financial markets. :


----------



## Trader Girl

Going forward I will start adding 
commentary and analysis to trades
after completion.


----------



## IFocus

TG just keep on going and ignore the static.

Hope you are for real and good luck, if not you will be caught out.

Anyone who is really interested just follow the trades via a chart of the SPI (I haven't had time to but sure some one has) you will soon see what the method is if you cannot work it out then its only one of two reasons 

If you don't have the SPI then you're not interested.

For the complainers see you over on the political threads.


----------



## Wysiwyg

> WYSIWYG what is your problem? TG has proved her credibility by her real time posting. I have checked all her trade calls and they have been spot on.





> Hi, Trader Girl.
> I'm a total newbie to the entire trading scene, so I'm finding this thread both interesting and useful. Please do keep posting.





> "Yes, confidence is great. Develop your own"
> Great quote & post GB We are also enjoying this thread.
> Please don't scare Trader Girl away.





> Just ignore Wysiwyg Trader Girl
> 
> *He has never made a valuable comment anywhere and **but has expert opinions on everyone else's posts, methods, software and systems.*
> Bit of fruit bat mentality, ie, if I can't eat it I will **** on it.





> TG just keep on going and ignore the static.
> Hope you are for real and good luck, if not you will be caught out.





> Hi Trader Girl and welcome to ASF. I look forward to hearing your experiences, as i'm sure others will as well.
> Good luck and all the best with your day trading.





> *That said, Trader Girl has done her homework** and I wish her the best.*





> Yes, confidence in trading is paramount. *At the very least, this thread* *has brought out some intelligent conversation.*


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi 4532 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi 4532 10 lots




closed my short Spi @ 4532 @ 4535 10 lots (-3)


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi @ 4538  10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi @ 4538  10 lots





covered my short Spi from 4538 @ 4538 10 lots (+0)


----------



## Trader Girl

short spi @ 4523 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short spi @ 4523 10 lots




covered my short spi  from 4523 @ 4525 10 lots (-2)
Tough day so far!


----------



## Trader Girl

short spi @ 4534 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short spi @ 4534 10 lots




covered my short Spi from 4534 @ 4538 10 lots (-4)


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi $ 4544 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi $ 4544 10 lots






covered my short Spi from 4544 10 lots @ 4541 (+3)


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi @ 4547 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi @ 4547 10 lots




covered my short Spi from 4547 @ 4542 10 lots (+5)


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi @ 4557 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi @ 4557 10 lots




Stopped out of Spi short from 4557 @ 4567 (-10)


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi again @ 4568 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi again @ 4568 10 lots



covered my short Spi from 4568 10  lots @ 4565 (+3)


----------



## Trader Girl

short spi @ 4570 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short spi @ 4570 10 lots






covered my short from 4570 @ 4568 10 lots (+2) Not a great day to be short.


----------



## investorpaul

do you find that you have a bias or preference to going short or long?


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @4573 10 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @4573 10 lots




Covered short Spi from 4573 @ 4577 10 lots (-4)


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4581 10 lots


----------



## sails

Hi TraderGirl - well done on keeping up your postings while trading...

I started trading with spi futures and have traded them on and off since then, but something that I find curious is how you manage to get all 10 contracts filled at the same price EVERY time?

If you are selling on the ask and buying on the bid, there is not always a guarantee that all contracts will be taken at that price.  Do you use an all or none order?

Otherwise, perhaps at the end of each trading day you could take a screen shot of your trading software showing the trades for the day.  If you take it into something like "paint" you can block out any personal information, but at least it would help to answer this niggling question of mine.

Thanks - and all the best with your trades...


----------



## Boggo

sails said:


> Hi TraderGirl - well done on keeping up your postings while trading...
> 
> I started trading with spi futures and have traded them on and off since then, but something that I find curious is how you manage to get all 10 contracts filled at the same price EVERY time?




I agree, keep posting TraderGirl, there are 10 threads just on Dividends at the moment and nobody seems to mind.
Along the lines of Brett Penfold's book posting your trades does keep you honest.

I may have missed it but who are you trading with, I am pondering the same question as sails.


----------



## village idiot

TG has either abandoned posting her trades or abandoned her 10 point hard stop


----------



## wayneL

village idiot said:


> TG has either abandoned posting her trades or abandoned her 10 point hard stop




Maybe it turned into a long term investment. :


----------



## skc

I regret using a dog as my avatar. Should have used a picture of a woman instead...

- Or -

May be my name skc actually stands for Sexy Kinky Chick.

I bet you I'd get a much stronger following on my threads


----------



## wayneL

skc said:


> I regret using a dog as my avatar. Should have used a picture of a woman instead...
> 
> - Or -
> 
> May be my name skc actually stands for Sexy Kinky Chick.
> 
> I bet you I'd get a much stronger following on my threads




Long Spi @4583 200 lots


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> Maybe it turned into a long term investment. :




Hi guys,

My power got knocked out from the wild
storms...just got it back.

My last trade was closed out by my 
broker for a 6 point loss.

So not my best day but tomorrow is
another day.


----------



## crown

Trader Boy

                Hope your having a laugh mate.
Asian markets pushing up. You purportedly shorting spi all the way up. Thats awesome. Very perceptive in your trading

Looking forward to your analysis and upcoming trades:headshake


----------



## skc

wayneL said:


> Long Spi @4583 200 lots




I raise you one kinky nurse...


----------



## sammy84

skc said:


> I raise you one kinky nurse...




I'm now watching your posts with interest


----------



## nomore4s

crown said:


> Trader Boy
> 
> Hope your having a laugh mate.
> Asian markets pushing up. You purportedly shorting spi all the way up. Thats awesome. Very perceptive in your trading
> 
> Looking forward to your analysis and upcoming trades:headshake




I tend to agree, I find it slightly amusing that even though there are some bad trading practices being used there is little or no heat being put on those aspects. I would take most of what is being posted in here with a grain of salt as I am also having trouble believing 10 contracts are getting filled without some major slippage at some of the times trades are taken. 

Today is the sort of day that day-traders live for - an early low/high followed by a all day trend in the other direction with Asian markets showing the way but TG was trying to short it all day - not one long Today is the type of day a good trader could have taken 40-50 points (probably more) out of the market with only a couple of trades, instead TG has spent over $1k on brokerage going in the opposite direction to the trend. And therein lies the problem of have a 10 point stop trying to scalp 4-5 points out of the market.

As bad as today was for TG it could have actually been alot worse, on 3 of the trades (2 of which were wins) the SPI went 8 or 9 points against TG which means the day could of been 30+ points worse. And in all 3 of these trades the position was held for over 20mins while the trade was going against the trader, this is not good trading.

I have attached todays chart of the SPI with TG's trades to give some context to what I'm saying (please note the times on the chart are for my local time which will be different to the majority).

To me this thread offers very little unless we see some discussion about the emotions, mistakes, improvements, analysis (both before the market opens and after it closes), reviews put in place etc etc of each trading day, otherwise it is little more then a record of trades which is boring as hell and absolutely useless to everyone


----------



## tech/a

I visit this page strictly for the Avatars
I swear?


----------



## nulla nulla

sammy84 said:


> I'm now watching your posts with interest






nomore4s said:


> I tend to agree, I find it slightly amusing that even though there are some bad trading practices being used there is little or no heat being put on those aspects. I would take most of what is being posted in here with a grain of salt as I am also having trouble believing 10 contracts are getting filled without some major slippage at some of the times trades are taken.
> 
> Today is the sort of day that day-traders live for - an early low/high followed by a all day trend in the other direction with Asian markets showing the way but TG was trying to short it all day - not one long Today is the type of day a good trader could have taken 40-50 points (probably more) out of the market with only a couple of trades, instead TG has spent over $1k on brokerage going in the opposite direction to the trend. And therein lies the problem of have a 10 point stop trying to scalp 4-5 points out of the market.
> 
> As bad as today was for TG it could have actually been alot worse, on 3 of the trades (2 of which were wins) the SPI went 8 or 9 points against TG which means the day could of been 30+ points worse. And in all 3 of these trades the position was held for over 20mins while the trade was going against the trader, this is not good trading.
> 
> I have attached todays chart of the SPI with TG's trades to give some context to what I'm saying (please note the times on the chart are for my local time which will be different to the majority).
> 
> To me this thread offers very little unless we see some discussion about the emotions, mistakes, improvements, analysis (both before the market opens and after it closes), reviews put in place etc etc of each trading day, otherwise it is little more then a record of trades which is boring as hell and absolutely useless to everyone






tech/a said:


> I visit this page strictly for the Avatars
> I swear?




It's about time you lot showed up. I have been waiting for input from recognised and experienced traders of the spi. I found it amazing the OP was able to get all trades filled quickly, post details in here and on tweet and be able to exit same and post the details in less that 3 minutes.

In the space of a week we are expected to belive TG graduated from complete novice doing paper trades, to one of the top 10% that can survive trading spi profitably (But thats okay because I belive in santa and the tooth fairy as well).

No mention of who the broker is, brokerage or commission rates and only one transaction out of 44 closed out by the broker. Should TG be reasonably expected to post a summary of trades from her broker to substantiate the transactions?


----------



## Ruby

This thread is starting to liven up..........  love the new avatars!   Maybe I should get rid of the cat.........


----------



## Ruby

Trader Girl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My last trade was closed out by my
> broker for a 6 point loss.




TG, why did your broker close you out at -6 when you have previously stated your hard stop is -10?


----------



## KurwaJegoMac

I know understand why everyone has suddenly changed to a female avatar. 

SKC - still waiting on those nurses...


----------



## KurwaJegoMac

Ruby said:


> This thread is starting to liven up..........  love the new avatars!   Maybe I should get rid of the cat.........




No don't get rid of the pussy!!!



...oh! I C wat u did there KJM!!


----------



## warennie

i got mo' money than you all.
long 1000 spi @ 4580


----------



## mazzatelli

I'm wondering if this is the same person who pops up every now and again declaring they trade some SPI related product. 

Last time it was 20 lots of SPI options, only for the exchange records showing nothing of the sort was transacted.


----------



## Ruby

mazzatelli said:


> I'm wondering if this is the same person who pops up every now and again declaring they trade some SPI related product.
> 
> Last time it was 20 lots of SPI options, only for the exchange records showing nothing of the sort was transacted.




I still think Buddy Fox and TG have more than a nodding acquaintance.


----------



## sammy84

sammy84 said:


> I'm now watching your posts with interest




I've upgraded my avatar from a shetland pony to this fine horse. Gets your heart racing....


----------



## Trader Girl

Good Morning all,

Thanks for the comments...not a great day yesterday.i'm still learning
so hopefully my trading will improve.I decided to add a screen shot of my trades
as it seems to be an issue.

Todays first trade....

.


----------



## Trader Girl

Better start to the day.


----------



## Assasin

Hey Sammy84,

You now look like that thing Prince Charles is married to.  Bad swap.:


----------



## nomore4s

Trader Girl said:


> Better start to the day.
> 
> View attachment 43254




I still don't understand why you limit yourself to 4 points when this trade immediately went in your favour and you could just have placed a stop at 4578 and still be in the trade with 10+ points.


----------



## Trader Girl

nomore4s said:


> I still don't understand why you limit yourself to 4 points when this trade immediately went in your favour and you could just have placed a stop at 4578 and still be in the trade with 10+ points.




I'm a short term scalper, thats the way I trade- anything else is out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Trader Girl

crown said:


> Trader Boy
> 
> Hope your having a laugh mate.
> Asian markets pushing up. You purportedly shorting spi all the way up. Thats awesome. Very perceptive in your trading
> 
> Looking forward to your analysis and upcoming trades:headshake


----------



## Wysiwyg

Trader Girl said:


> Good Morning all,
> I decided to add a screen shot of my trades
> as it seems to be an issue.



Well done .....


----------



## Trader Girl




----------



## nomore4s

Trader Girl said:


> I'm a short term scalper, thats the way I trade- anything else is out of my comfort zone.




But you're not a short term scalper. A short term scalper doesn't hold a trade for over 20min while it goes 8+ points against them hoping it comes good in the end.

I really can't understand why you are willing to hold a losing trade for so long while it goes 8/9 points against you but you aren't willing to hold a winning trade for anymore then 4/5 points. This will eventually come back to bite you imo, you were lucky yesterday you could have very easily been 40+ points down.


----------



## Trader Girl

nomore4s said:


> But you're not a short term scalper. A short term scalper doesn't hold a trade for over 20min while it goes 8+ points against them hoping it comes good in the end.
> 
> I really can't understand why you are willing to hold a losing trade for so long while it goes 8/9 points against you but you aren't willing to hold a winning trade for anymore then 4/5 points. This will eventually come back to bite you imo, you were lucky yesterday you could have very easily been 40+ points down.




Most of my losses are around 2-5 points,occasionally they are larger.
I get out with a loss not because I hope the market will come back in my favour
but when I feel I'm in the wrong way. I have found tight stops when trading the Spi ruin my P&L to point it does not show a profit.

Time will tell if you opinion is corrrect.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trader Girl

Ruby said:


> TG, why did your broker close you out at -6 when you have previously stated your hard stop is -10?




I didn't have time to even put in the stop.
I rang my broker on my mobile and he got me out right away
as I was unable to monitor the price action.
Always a good idea to exit a trade when the unexpected happens.


----------



## Trader Girl

Got out with a small loss.


----------



## Trader Girl




----------



## Trader Girl

The June contract expires this morning....usual fun and games before it goes off the boards.

Trading now the Sept. contract.

Today i'll be looking to sell rallies and only buy dips if the markets gets way oversold.


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> Maybe it turned into a long term investment. :




Good advice here...a trade is a trade do not fall in love with it.

Trade like a Bachelor!


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold a small rally from 4492.


----------



## nomore4s

Trader Girl said:


> Today i'll be looking to sell rallies and only buy dips if the markets gets way oversold.




Care to add any analysis/reasoning for this?


----------



## Trader Girl

nomore4s said:


> Care to add any analysis/reasoning for this?




Sure,

The market is clearly under pressure and has been for sometime now.
When that is the case I look for selling opp. and will only go long if the selling gets overdone.Selling  intra day rallies works well when the overall picture is bearish.
It's very hard for me to explain exact entry levels as each trader has their own feel for the market but my rule is when the picture is bearish look to sell on rallies.


----------



## Trader Girl

Another rally sold.


----------



## wayneL

wayneL said:


> Long Spi @4583 200 lots




Just in case you guys were wondering, this trade just turned into a long term investment. 

Only down $385k atm... chump change.


----------



## wayneL

BTW, my avatar doesn't have to flash cash around like a chav that just stole someone's wallet, she just looks opulent... and can sing a little bit too. :::


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> BTW, my avatar doesn't have to flash cash around like a chav that just stole someone's wallet, she just looks opulent... and can sing a little bit too. :::





Don't hate the player...hate the game.


----------



## Trader Girl

Quiet afternoon no trades...only the two
for the day.


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> Don't hate the player...hate the game.




What game?


----------



## Trader Girl

The picture for today is not so clear today.
Market still looknig weak but due for a bounce.My feeling is we may see a flush
in the AM session followed by a rally into the close.
I still looking to sell rallies but wil be a buyer if we get a big sell off.


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> What game?




Maybe as a moderator you should add some balance to your posts on this thread.


----------



## Trader Girl

The Nikkie and the Kospi weakend so I sold some Spi...


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold some spi around the resistance area of 4500-4510.


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> Maybe as a moderator you should add some balance to your posts on this thread.




(sigh) Here we go again. 

What do you consider "balance"?

...and once again - what game?


----------



## Trader Girl

Went long once we took out the high...nearly got paid-- 1 point short
Out with a small loss.


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> (sigh) Here we go again.
> 
> What do you consider "balance"?
> 
> ...and once again - what game?




By "balance" I mean your general tone is negative you have not
contributed anything positive on this thread.


----------



## Trader Girl

Nikkie,Kospi and Hang-Seng all turning negative....sold some Spi in sampathy.


----------



## sails

Trader Girl said:


> Nikkie,Kospi and Hang-Seng all turning negative....sold some Spi in sampathy.




Hi Trader Girl - what trading software are you using for your screen shots?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Trader Girl said:


> you have not
> contributed anything positive on this thread.




Neither have you??? 

Who are you trading through? IB? 

Can you post a screenshot of the "Summary" tab? 

SnagIt is a good screen capture tool sails.


----------



## Trader Girl

sails said:


> Hi Trader Girl - what trading software are you using for your screen shots?




My Broker is Credit Suisse FB and their platform is Prime Trade.
I'm using sniping tool on windows


----------



## Trader Girl

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Neither have you???
> 
> Who are you trading through? IB?
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of the "Summary" tab?
> 
> SnagIt is a good screen capture tool sails.




I'm giving a breif summary at the begining of the day as to my thoughts.
I also give an explanation as to why I entered the trade.I was calling the trades live until I the readers on the thread asked for screen shots of the trades...which I now provide.


If you have any other positive suggestions I'm happy to consider it.

I think all that is positive don't you???


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Trader Girl said:


> I think all that is positive don't you???




Yeah....sure thing. 

This place is always good for a laugh...or a 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Trader Girl

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah....sure thing.
> 
> This place is always good for a laugh...or a
> 
> Good luck to you.




Thanks for sharing Sam....

Good luck to you too.


----------



## investorpaul

Hey TG

Just wondering if you trade off fundamental data (only short term of course)? 

E.g. the other week when the interest rates decision came out I was able to pick up 4 or 5 points within a couple of mins.


----------



## Trader Girl

investorpaul said:


> Hey TG
> 
> Just wondering if you trade off fundamental data (only short term of course)?
> 
> E.g. the other week when the interest rates decision came out I was able to pick up 4 or 5 points within a couple of mins.




Yes, I will trade when data comes out but will not hold a position into news as
that's very risky as anything can happen.Day traders live for volatility.


----------



## Trader Girl

We may have seen the "flush" is was talking about early this morning.
There was a quick sell off to 4466...this needs to hold and a rally might be on the cards
into the close.


----------



## stacks

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah....sure thing.
> 
> This place is always good for a laugh...or a
> 
> Good luck to you.




The skepticism in this thread  is amazing, some of it bourne out of jealousy perhaps??

Hats off to u TG


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

stacks said:


> The skepticism in this thread  is amazing, some of it bourne out of jealousy perhaps??
> 
> Hats off to u TG




LOL. Yeah I'm jealous of trading the SPI in a 10 lot, instead of 300+RTs on the Bund and USTs. The SPI is like watching paint dry imo. I can be skeptical if I want, this is ASF after all. I hope she does well, good luck to her. I simply asked her if she could post her Summary page from NT, as that is more informative of her progress, to which she dodged the question like she has most of the important questions, answers them in a round-about Julia Gillard style. 

My response to that post about being positive that you quoted was me personally, hearing someone say they're going to buy the dips and sell the rallies is of no "positive" use to me whatsoever, I can pick up any "Turn 50c into $9,000,000,000,000 in 3.5 Seconds" book if I want to read that, yet she accuses wayne of not providing anything to this thread.


----------



## sails

stacks said:


> The skepticism in this thread  is amazing, some of it bourne out of jealousy perhaps??
> 
> Hats off to u TG




I don't think it comes from jealousy, stacks.  There have been numerous people who have lumped their systems on to ASF and  sometimes it is eventually discovered that they are not always who they appeared to be. 

"once bitten twice shy" is probably more the sentiment behind the questions.  Anyone can jump on a forum and claim to be making trades.  No matter what claims are made by an anonymous person on an internet forum, the reality is that other posters don't know if real money is being traded, if it's a demo account or even if it's just a paper trade. 

TG's screen shots could also be generated in excel.  Not saying it is, but it just raises questions.  If it were an IB screen shot that many of us would recognise, I think that would help settle some doubts, although even then, one wouldn't know if it was a demo account.

I think Trembling Hand was questioned until he showed one of the mods his trading statements and they verified that he was the real deal.  So, unless TG can somehow validate her claims, the trades will probably remain as ficticous as her nick name.  Not putting her down, just stating reality when so much remains unknown on an internet forum.


----------



## Trader Girl

Asian markets getting sold off...sold some Spi.


----------



## stacks

sails said:


> I don't think it comes from jealousy, stacks.  There have been numerous people who have lumped their systems on to ASF and  sometimes it is eventually discovered that they are not always who they appeared to be.
> 
> "once bitten twice shy" is probably more the sentiment behind the questions.  Anyone can jump on a forum and claim to be making trades.  No matter what claims are made by an anonymous person on an internet forum, the reality is that other posters don't know if real money is being traded, if it's a demo account or even if it's just a paper trade.
> 
> TG's screen shots could also be generated in excel.  Not saying it is, but it just raises questions.  If it were an IB screen shot that many of us would recognise, I think that would help settle some doubts, although even then, one wouldn't know if it was a demo account.
> 
> I think Trembling Hand was questioned until he showed one of the mods his trading statements and they verified that he was the real deal.  So, unless TG can somehow validate her claims, the trades will probably remain as ficticous as her nick name.  Not putting her down, just stating reality when so much remains unknown on an internet forum.




Yeah fair enough, understand what your saying. But TG's trading does not impact anyone else at all, as far as I can tell, so why be skeptical or negative. I enjoy seeing people making right calls and making money (even if it may only be paper or demo money)


----------



## skc

stacks said:


> The skepticism in this thread  is amazing, some of it bourne out of jealousy perhaps??
> 
> Hats off to u TG




The support in this thread is amazing, some of it bourne out of horniness perhaps?

Hats off to u TG for picking an awesome nickname and avator.


----------



## sammy84

skc said:


> The support in this thread is amazing, some of it bourne out of horniness perhaps?
> 
> Hats off to u TG for picking an awesome nickname and avator.




SKC- two thumbs up to your avatar today


----------



## wayneL

sammy84 said:


> SKC- two thumbs up to your avatar today




Yep! Nice one skc 



Trader Girl said:


> By "balance" I mean your general tone is negative you have not
> contributed anything positive on this thread.




Oh it's positive, just in ways that are not transparent right now.


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> Yep! Nice one skc
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's positive, just in ways that are not transparent right now.




Good to hear

Have a great weekend and see you on
Monday.


----------



## Trader Girl

Not much has changed...still looking to sell rallies.
Will only be a buyer if we get severly oversold.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold an early rally...


----------



## Trader Girl

sold another rally...this time not so good.   -10.


----------



## Ruby

Trader Girl said:


> sold another rally...this time not so good.   -10.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43330




Why did you hold it for so long and let it go so far against you?


----------



## Trader Girl

Ruby said:


> Why did you hold it for so long and let it go so far against you?




That's my hard stop -10.

As you can see the trade direction was right but I have to protect myself.
It was actually the high so far....


----------



## Ruby

Trader Girl said:


> That's my hard stop -10.
> 
> As you can see the trade direction was right but I have to protect myself.
> It was actually the high so far....




You haven't answered the question.   You normally exit a bad trade for a loss of > 5 points, and in a shorter time.


----------



## Trader Girl

Ruby said:


> Why did you hold it for so long and let it go so far against you?




If my stops are to close on the Spi I cannot make a profit trading this way.


----------



## Ruby

Trader Girl said:


> If my stops are to close on the Spi I cannot make a profit trading this way.




You're still not answering the question.  Why didn't you close when you were 2 or 3 points down, as you usually do?


----------



## Trader Girl

Ruby said:


> You're still not answering the question.  Why didn't you close when you were 2 or 3 points down, as you usually do?




I'm looking at an extremely bearish market more so than the last 2 weeks so I'm happy to let me shorts run against me to -10 as I beleive I will end up with a profit.
Which nearly happened...If I'm not overly bearish I would have cut that to a smaller loss. My trading decisions are not driven by "black box" rules they rely on what I see at the time in front of me.The hard stop is the only fixed rule or decision I have.


----------



## Trader Girl

If we can take out the 4512 area and stay above I'll be less bearish on this market.


----------



## Trader Girl

Another short.


----------



## Trader Girl

Looks like  are going to test the low 4450's area that has been support--- if that gives way it could get real ugly to the downside.


----------



## ice

Trader Girl said:


> I'm looking at an extremely bearish market more so than the last 2 weeks so I'm happy to let me shorts run against me to -10 as I beleive I will end up with a profit.




 Admirable that you post your trades  but i am at a loss to understand why you are prepared to sacrifice 10 points on a losing trade yet limit yourself to 4 on a winning trade, especially if you're so bearish.

I guess you have a lot of confidence in your ability to get a high percentage of trades right but i can't help thinking of the phrase 'picking up nickels in front of a bulldozer.'

Still if it works for you..... 

Good trades.


ice


----------



## Trader Girl

ice said:


> Admirable that you post your trades  but i am at a loss to understand why you are prepared to sacrifice 10 points on a losing trade yet limit yourself to 4 on a winning trade, especially if you're so bearish.
> 
> I guess you have a lot of confidence in your ability to get a high percentage of trades right but i can't help thinking of the phrase 'picking up nickels in front of a bulldozer.'
> 
> Still if it works for you.....
> 
> Good trades.
> ice



Well we are all going to find out if it works...

If you have been following the thread you'll see most of my lossed are around 3-5 points
10 is my hard stop,and yes I do get a lot of high percentage winning trades.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Trader Girl

ice said:


> Admirable that you post your trades  but i am at a loss to understand why you are prepared to sacrifice 10 points on a losing trade yet limit yourself to 4 on a winning trade, especially if you're so bearish.
> 
> I guess you have a lot of confidence in your ability to get a high percentage of trades right but i can't help thinking of the phrase 'picking up nickels in front of a bulldozer.'
> 
> Still if it works for you.....
> 
> Good trades.
> 
> 
> ice




I am actually considering taking half off at my profit targrt of 4 points then running the balance...not their yet but am giving serious thought.


----------



## Trader Girl

Took forever in the luchtime grind--- finally got it done!


----------



## Gringotts Bank

TG, how much have you made since starting, as a % return on total capital employed?


----------



## Trader Girl

Still bearish until we take out 4512 area.Looking to sell rallies.


----------



## Trader Girl

Gringotts Bank said:


> TG, how much have you made since starting, as a % return on total capital employed?




I'll post some figures soon.


----------



## Trader Girl

First short today...


----------



## Trader Girl

Another short let this one run a bit.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold another 10 lots through the lunchtime grind.


----------



## Trader Girl

We have moved above the 4512 area so I'm less bearish.
Looking for buy and sell signals now rather then sell only.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold an early pop.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold again due to market struggling to make new highs.
Result not so good.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold into the weakness


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Gringotts Bank said:


> TG, how much have you made since starting, as a % return on total capital employed?




Did you forget?


----------



## Trader Girl

Gringotts Bank said:


> Did you forget?





No I've had other issues to take care 
of...it's all on this thread if u want to 
do it.

My starting capital was 75k 
My brokerage is $2.50 per side.


----------



## Trader Girl

Won't be at my desk this morning
May be back in the pm to trade.

The 4512 level is key.


----------



## Trader Girl

The Spi has been unable to hold above 4512.
This to me is bearish and I will be selling rallies.


----------



## Trader Girl

sold a rally during lunch...


----------



## Gringotts Bank

ok so I've been through the thread and added everything up.

You're approx. -7.5% since starting.


----------



## skc

Gringotts Bank said:


> ok so I've been through the thread and added everything up.
> 
> You're approx. -7.5% since starting.




With 10 contracts and 10 point hard stop on a $75K account that's $2.6K loss or 3.5%.
That's a pretty big percent for most systems let alone a scalper!

Has anyone worked out the risk-of-ruin?


----------



## Ruby

No trades today?


----------



## Trader Girl

Ruby said:


> No trades today?




No trades had family issues to sort out.

My 4512 level capped any gains today....very important level.


----------



## Trader Girl

Gringotts Bank said:


> ok so I've been through the thread and added everything up.
> 
> You're approx. -7.5% since starting.




not sure thats correct...I'm showing a profit.


----------



## landon

anyone know of any webiress using  brokers who will charge around $2.50 per side for trading one contract re the spi or at least a tiered based charging system?


----------



## mbes

Gringotts Bank said:


> ok so I've been through the thread and added everything up.
> 
> You're approx. -7.5% since starting.




I too have been through the thread and added everything up. Here are the results:

   Total nett points gained:  113
   Total gross profit:  113 pts x 10 contracts x $25.00 per point  =  $28250.00
   Total number of round trips:  66
   Total commission paid:  66 trades x 10 contracts x $5.00 per round trip  =  $3300.00
   Total nett profit:  $28250.00 - $3300.00  =  $24950.00

So the account is up by approximately 33% since starting.

Conclusion:  I am withdrawing all my funds from Gringotts Bank


----------



## peter2

I have also been through the thread ending up with a slightly different number but still a good return on the starting balance.


----------



## skc

Gringotts Bank said:


> ok so I've been through the thread and added everything up.
> 
> You're approx. -7.5% since starting.






mbes said:


> I too have been through the thread and added everything up. Here are the results:






peter2 said:


> I have also been through the thread ending up with a slightly different number but still a good return on the starting balance.




I wonder if Trader Gril has any dirty washing or vaccuming for you guys to do as well 

The power of the right avatar and user name.... amazing.


----------



## Trader Girl

I will not be trading this week.
Family matters to attend to.
Trade well and stay safe in the markets.


----------



## avion

Trader Girl, what's the latest, are you still trading?


----------



## Ruby

avion said:


> Trader Girl, what's the latest, are you still trading?




I think she is probably too busy making her first million.  I mean............ how hard can it be?   You start trading the SPI, never having traded it before, you place trade after trade, 10 contracts each time, and just rake in the profits..........


----------



## Kryzz

Could anyone shed any light on the ideal trading times for futures? I'm relatively unfamiliar with futures, after spending the last year or so trading spot FX, with FX trading times more centering around bank hours as opposed to stock exchange hours.

Are the most liquid times around stock exchange opening hours, as most futures exchanges are more or less around the clock? I've been looking at the DAX & CL, also having trouble locating a reliable source for market hours for these products (Have been using IB's product info so far).

Found this link useful so far (unsure how accurate it is though):

http://www.marketclocks.com/index.php?timezone=10.5&timezoneoffset=9.5

Cheers


----------



## peter2

Have a look at a futures chart showing real volume. The best time to trade a contract is when the volume is highest.


----------



## matthewdean

Pretty interesting thread, I have finally just finished updating myself on it.

Are you still trading TG? You seem to have had some amazing success considering this is your first "Real Money" try at trading futures. I believe your posts are truthful but I would love to see you share some of your reasons for placing certain trades. You seem to be shorting a lot which if find interesting. 

Looking forward to seeing more posts.


----------



## tech/a

Trading the SPI today is like extracting teeth.
baby ranges.


----------



## nomore4s

tech/a said:


> Trading the SPI today is like extracting teeth.
> baby ranges.




Back to normal then

I only ever trade the opening where there is actually some movement.


----------



## nomore4s

nomore4s said:


> Back to normal then
> 
> I only ever trade the opening where there is actually some movement.




Man I love  trading the HSI, drops 400+ points then has a 100+ point bounce. Certainly more fun then the SPI. Missed most of the move down, moved to quick and didn't get a good fill, but caught a good portion of the bounce.


----------



## Loooit

Well,

This thread was really good.

Hopefully TG does actually come back though...

I don't think I could walk away from the money she was making...

Maybe she doesn't need the accountability of the forum any more.

Well good luck to her in her endeavours, hopefully the family issues are not what has been keeping her so busy.

Has anyone else been able to successfully trade/understand her method?


----------



## wayneL

Loooit said:


> Maybe she doesn't need the accountability of the forum any more.




Maybe he figured out he wouldn't be able spam this forum.


----------



## Grinder

You don't suffer fools do you waynel, love it.


----------



## Azzachazza

skc said:


> I regret using a dog as my avatar. Should have used a picture of a woman instead...
> 
> - Or -
> 
> May be my name skc actually stands for Sexy Kinky Chick.
> 
> I bet you I'd get a much stronger following on my threads




Was thinking exactly the same thing!! Look at all the attention. If i was blogging my trading practices, I'de be writing to myself!   Sad really...


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> Maybe he figured out he wouldn't be able spam this forum.




Had a death in the family.


I'll be back hopefully tomorrow trading again.
As stated many times I'm not interested in spamming or selling anything to anyone.

I went short a few minutes ago @ 4272.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Had a death in the family.
> 
> 
> I'll be back hopefully tomorrow trading again.
> As stated many times I'm not interested in spamming or selling anything to anyone.
> 
> I went short a few minutes ago @ 4272.




Covered my short from 4272 @ 4265.


----------



## skc

Trader Girl said:


> Had a death in the family.
> 
> 
> I'll be back hopefully tomorrow trading again.
> As stated many times I'm not interested in spamming or selling anything to anyone.
> 
> I went short a few minutes ago @ 4272.




Sorry to hear. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Trader Girl

skc said:


> Sorry to hear. My condolences to you and your family.




Thank you...much appreciated.


----------



## tech/a

Perhaps I'll post some of mine here as well.

*Ill post up the analysis with it though*.
Cant see much value in posting sold/bought here---sold/bought there.
Wont have time to do them all but will post 
those I get time for.
Both SPI and FTSE.


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> As stated many times I'm not interested in spamming or selling anything to anyone.




Noted.

Also noted you did not deny my point re gender.


----------



## tech/a

wayneL said:


> Noted.
> 
> Also noted you did not deny my point re gender.




Clear your PM box!
I want to talk private things in private.
You know back stab and sling stuff.


----------



## wayneL

tech/a said:


> Clear your PM box!
> I want to talk private things in private.
> You know back stab and sling stuff.




Should be right Tech


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> Noted.
> 
> Also noted you did not deny my point re gender.




Last time I checked I was a female.


----------



## tech/a

SPI 
Currently ranging 20pts.
Possible to get a few ticks (Range trade) but
for me have better things to do than watch the action for 10 or so tick profit.
If things change Ill post.


----------



## tech/a

Short 4280


----------



## Trader Girl

There was clear sell area above 4300.
Most traders should be able to identify this by looking at a chart.
Scalpers and swing traders should have jumped all over the open 
looking to sell with very low risk.
So far around a 40 point range so decent profits to be made.


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> There was clear sell area above 4300.
> Most traders should be able to identify this by looking at a chart.
> Scalpers and swing traders should have jumped all over the open
> looking to sell with very low risk.
> So far around a 40 point range so decent profits to be made.




Shoulda woulda coulda.
Has traded below 20 point range since open.
Spike up from short covers wasnt clear that this was the current high till way later.

Stopped 4281


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Shoulda woulda coulda.
> Has traded below 20 point range since open.
> Spike up from short covers wasnt clear that this was the current high till way later.
> 
> Stopped 4281
> 
> View attachment 44254




Short 4284.....


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Shoulda woulda coulda.
> Has traded below 20 point range since open.
> Spike up from short covers wasnt clear that this was the current high till way later.
> 
> Stopped 4281
> 
> View attachment 44254




Anyone able to read a daily spi chart would see the 4300 area that we opened at today
was clear resistance in the past therefore a good area to short.


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> Short 4284.....




Asleep


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short 4284.....




covered my short from 4284 at 4275.


----------



## tech/a

Short Buy stop order at 4285 
just triggered
Stop 4290

Sell stop 4274


----------



## tech/a

Stop moved to 4286


----------



## tech/a

Stopped


----------



## skc

tech/a said:


> Short Buy stop order at 4285
> just triggered
> Stop 4290
> 
> Sell stop 4274




What is a short buy stop order?!?! You long or short?


----------



## tech/a

Sell short at X
Sell order. Stop limit order.
Sorry


----------



## Trader Girl

I personally find that placing close stops on the Spi usually results in getting
hit.That's why I use 10 points as a hard stop to allow my trade to show me I'm wrong rather than being stopped then watch it go my way.


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> I personally find that placing close stops on the Spi usually results in getting
> hit.That's why I use 10 points as a hard stop to allow my trade to show me I'm wrong rather than being stopped then watch it go my way.




Fair enough.
I work a little differet increases my R/R.
Im happy to place a technical stop.
I like a trade to move immediately and if it doesnt then Ill move the stop tighter.
Sure ill get stopped as I have today.
But once set Ill let the trade run with stop at B/E.

If it comes to resistance/support then Ill look at closing on strength or weakness.
if however it is showing signs of going through either then Ill set a stop close behind.

Unfortunately I cant devote the screen time and miss many opportunities as my office is often full of people and phones.
The FTSE is easier for me as Im at home.

Missed a good move which is now challenging support
Not looking that strong.
But about to go out of the office and will have to let the market do what it does.


----------



## skc

We are lagging rest of Asia by 1-3%. Really expected a rally in the afternoon but looking increasingly unlikely having just printed a new low...


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> Anyone able to read a daily spi chart would see the 4300 area that we opened at today
> was clear resistance in the past therefore a good area to short.




Such confidence and savvy, from someone who purportedly had been trading less than six months.


----------



## tech/a

wayneL said:


> Such confidence and savvy, from someone who purportedly had been trading less than six months.






> Today is the first day I'm trading live on the Spi 200.
> I would like to share my trades with interested traders.
> It will hopefully help me to become a better trader and
> allow others to share and we may learn something along the way.




Common mate SPI's a piece of cake.

90+% hit rate 5 lot orders
10 tick stop.
Plenty of room for improvement---Ill bite HOW DO YOU DO IT?
Where do I pay!---seriously.
If I dont have to pay please explain here how you go about your trades.
Entry and exits.
You must have a format---you dont guess---do you?


----------



## tech/a

Short FTSE 5238
Stopped at B/E

Short 5245


----------



## Kryzz

tech/a said:


> You must have a format---you dont guess---do you?




Maybe she's a Van Tharp advocate..."very few entry techniques beat a simply random entry-a coin flip at a random time to determine whether to go long or short in the market"


----------



## tech/a

Stopped B/E

Short 5244
Stopped again at B/E


----------



## tech/a

Off to the sauna closed for the day.
Around $100 losses for the day.

Tomorrow awaits.


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> Such confidence and savvy, from someone who purportedly had been trading less than six months.



If I don't have confidence in myself who
will?

To attempt trading seriously without confidence
would be a disaster for me personally.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Kryzz said:


> Maybe she's a Van Tharp advocate..."very few entry techniques beat a simply random entry-a coin flip at a random time to determine whether to go long or short in the market"



 How factual is that? One would have to know all the entry techniques people use to evaluate if "very few" do beat random. Enter in the direction of trend is popular.


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Common mate SPI's a piece of cake.
> 
> 90+% hit rate 5 lot orders
> 10 tick stop.
> Plenty of room for improvement---Ill bite HOW DO YOU DO IT?
> Where do I pay!---seriously.
> If I dont have to pay please explain here how you go about your trades.
> Entry and exits.
> You must have a format---you dont guess---do you?




 Combination of tape reading, order flow,observing charts
but overall the most important factor would
clearly be to determine if I should be looking
to go long or short and the patience to 
wait for entry's ie. let the market come to
me and NEVER chase it.


----------



## tech/a

And a month ago you had never traded the SPI.

S_U_R_E


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> And a month ago you had never traded the SPI.
> 
> S_U_R_E




You asked I'm telling you like it is.
The results speak for themselves.


----------



## tech/a

Results aren't in question
You are.


----------



## Boggo

Looking at both a Futures and Forex experiment in MTPredictor.

Just running some European Futures through MTPredictor with live data from Metatrader (not sure how accurate the data is) but getting some interesting signals.

This is a chart of what it is telling me is the German30 Sept contract.
Two nice TS3 sell signals so far tonight.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo

Boggo said:


> Just running some European Futures through MTPredictor with live data from Metatrader (not sure how accurate the data is) but getting some interesting signals.




Added some $$ for it to do some calcs with, looks like it may be worth following up on to see if it is just a one (or two) off.

(click to expand)


----------



## Trader Girl

looking to sell the open #Spi. if no big gap down.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> looking to sell the open #Spi. if no big gap down.




Filled @ 4255.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Filled @ 4255.




Covered at 4250 +5


----------



## Trader Girl

Basis for the short trade....

Nikkie opened weak,E-minis are looking soggy.Early picture for the equities looking soft.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short again @ 4265


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short again @ 4265




Covered my 4265 short @ 4260.


----------



## tech/a

Thought you were a bit early
Short 4264

What happened to your 10 tick stop!!
Thats flexible??

Stop to B/E
Back to work.


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Thought you were a bit early
> Short 4264
> 
> What happened to your 10 tick stop!!
> Thats flexible??
> 
> Stop to B/E




Not sure what you mean?
all trades are time stamped on this forum.


----------



## tech/a

Covered 4242


----------



## tech/a

Long 4247


----------



## Trader Girl

Another short @ 4251


----------



## tech/a

Covered B/E


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Another short @ 4251




Covered short @ 4247.

Basis for trades mentioned earlier.


----------



## tech/a

You gave some rules you evidently trade by.
Here is one which you obviously don't stick to.


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> You gave some rules you evidently trade by.
> Here is one which you obviously don't stick to.
> 
> View attachment 44269




Again not sure what you mean?
No trade has gone against me to that extent so far today.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short again at 4258


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short again at 4258




Covered short @ 4253


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> Again not sure what you mean?
> No trade has gone against me to that extent so far today.




Perhaps you need to keep an eye on it!
First trade this morning.

But hey if you make it up along the way thats OK.
Just dont espouse it as a trading rule.


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Perhaps you need to keep an eye on it!
> First trade this morning.
> 
> But hey if you make it up along the way thats OK.
> Just dont espouse it as a trading rule.
> 
> View attachment 44270




First trade was short @ 4255 which was covered @ 4250
It is time stamped on this forum so it keeps me and you honest.


----------



## skyQuake

Tech from what I can see she shorted 55s at 9:52, and bought back 50s at 9:54 before it bounced up. 
A bit clearer on the 1min


----------



## tech/a

Hahaha

*Not that honest!!*The chart is a 1 min chart 

Each bar is time stamped.
There were only 4 bars you could have taken that trade.
1,2,3 , mins after open.
Date stamp is 8 mins (on ASF 4 mins after you could have taken the trade.And 3 mins after you supposedly closed it) See the bar I showed in my post.
You could not have possibly closed at 4250 it didnt visit there until way after your "trade".

Here are the times shown.




	

		
			
		

		
	
[/B]

*




You have to be sharper than that!*


----------



## nomore4s

Trader Girl said:


> Filled @ 4255.






Trader Girl said:


> Covered at 4250 +5




Tech, my data shows these trades were indeed possible, infact I was watching the price action at the time as I took a long from 4252 at around 9:54am.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short again @ 4264


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short again @ 4264




Covered short from 4264 @ 4260.


----------



## tech/a

nomore4s said:


> Tech, my data shows these trades were indeed possible, infact I was watching the price action at the time as I took a long from 4252 at around 9:54am.




OK

Cant see the point in posting Opened here covered there.
So will leave it to T/G.
As you well know its as easy as to show small gains trading R/T data and posting
as fast as you can to manipulate 4 or more so ticks.
Infact to place orders AND post in the timeframe I would suggest is close to impossible with a minute in between posts.
I know whats going on and will leave it at that.

A useless exercise.
'But hey if it amuses the masses.


----------



## wayneL

tech/a said:


> OK
> 
> Cant see the point in posting Opened here covered there.
> So will leave it to T/G.
> As you well know its as easy as to show small gains trading R/T data and posting
> as fast as you can to manipulate 4 or more so ticks.
> Infact to place orders AND post in the timeframe I would suggest is close to impossible with a minute in between posts.
> I know whats going on and will leave it at that.
> 
> A useless exercise.
> 'But hey if it amuses the masses.




Yes the only real way to do it is with IRC IMO.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

What's IRC?


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4248


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4248




closed my short from 4248 @ 4253 -5


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi 4266


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi 4266




Covered short from 4266 @ 4262.


----------



## wayneL

Gringotts Bank said:


> What's IRC?




Internet Relay Chat - i.e. live chat rooms.


----------



## Trader Girl

Went short Spi @ 4291


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Went short Spi @ 4291




Covered @ 4285


----------



## Trader Girl

sold Spi @ 4314


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> sold Spi @ 4314




Covered my short @ 4310

Not sure a IRC would add anything here...30 mins in the trade.
Full Transparency!


----------



## Trader Girl

Basis of the trade...

Bear flag formation.


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi @ 4331


----------



## Tanaka

wayneL said:


> Yes the only real way to do it is with IRC IMO.




I totally agree. Aussie Chat Forums still has an IRC function.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi @ 4331




Stopped on my short @ 4341 -10


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi again @ 4344

Basis resistance from previous high.(overnight)


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi again @ 4344




Covered my short from 4344 @ 4339


----------



## SevenFX

Anyone else catch the nice SPI runnup 34pts at 11.14am-11.31am all within a few mins..???


----------



## baby_swallow

nice work T/G....
but that's a lot of broker fees in there...
hope ur not using an Aussie based one...


----------



## Trader Girl

baby_swallow said:


> nice work T/G....
> but that's a lot of broker fees in there...
> hope ur not using an Aussie based one...





$5 Round turn.


----------



## SevenFX

So did you catch the 34pts thrust up T/G..??? 

WoW wish that happened more often.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

tech/a said:


> OK
> 
> Cant see the point in posting Opened here covered there.
> So will leave it to T/G.
> As you well know its as easy as to show small gains trading R/T data and posting
> as fast as you can to manipulate 4 or more so ticks.
> Infact to place orders AND post in the timeframe I would suggest is close to impossible with a minute in between posts.
> I know whats going on and will leave it at that.
> 
> A useless exercise.
> 'But hey if it amuses the masses.




It's a journal. This site could do with a journal area.... need something to liven this place up.
TG is not running some space age algo. You have entries and exits, reverse engineer it if you wish.


----------



## SevenFX

SevenFX said:


> So did you catch the 34pts thrust up T/G..???
> 
> WoW wish that happened more often.




Hmmm...no reply T/G.??? still there.?

So if you didnt catch the trust up at 11.14am which was only 15mins.. did you catch the whole run down from 1pm to close. what a run...!!!

I'm always looking to learn... so what was your entry n exit & any other signals that may help me T/G.?

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Trader Girl

SevenFX said:


> Hmmm...no reply T/G.??? still there.?
> 
> So if you didnt catch the trust up at 11.14am which was only 15mins.. did you catch the whole run down from 1pm to close. what a run...!!!
> 
> I'm always looking to learn... so what was your entry n exit & any other signals that may help me T/G.?
> 
> Thanks
> SevenFX




Not my style of trading,those type of moves
are rare I can't predict when they occur.


----------



## SevenFX

Trader Girl said:


> Not my style of trading,those type of moves
> are rare I can't predict when they occur.




So wouldnt it be safe to run a trailing stop once a trend is been established, well thats
my tatics atm but I'm green to all this...

What could you share about your system, that would benifit me/us.?

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Trader Girl

SevenFX said:


> So wouldnt it be safe to run a trailing stop once a trend is been established, well thats
> my tatics atm but I'm green to all this...
> 
> What could you share about your system, that would benifit me/us.?
> 
> Thanks
> SevenFX




As stated earlier I do not trade trends and place stops waiting a large move.
Nothing wrong with that approach but my trading is based on short term scalps
of 4-10 points max. with a 10 point hard stop.I do not always wait for the 10 points to exit a losing trade.

I am firmly of the belief that each trader has to find "their own way".
But I'm happy to explain my approach to trading.

It is critical for me to form an opinion as to the the likely direct of the market intra- day
I do this a number of ways.

1.Look at the overnight action in the US and Europe.
2.Look at the action of the Spi especially into the close of the previous day.
3.Observe the price action in Asia during the day.
4.Aud should be looked at continually.
5.Study a Spi chart looking for supp/res areas.
6.I always look to find optimum areas on the chart to enter a position from intra-day to 
a month out.
7.Eventually you get a feel for the likely direction of the market on a given day.
8.Plenty of screen time to observe and learn.


I don't have a system


----------



## tech/a

> As stated earlier I do not trade trends and place stops waiting a large move.
> Nothing wrong with that approach but my trading is based on short term scalps
> of 4-10 points max. with a 10 point.I do not always wait for the 10 points to exit a losing trade.




This is a good strategy.
Particularly with the SPI.



> I don't have a system



Actually you do.

Im a little different in looking for a little longer moves.
But I dont mind being stopped at B/E 10 times to pick up a 50 pt move in the FTSE.

Different strokes.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4261


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4261




Covered short from 4261 @ 4257


----------



## tech/a

Just popped off all the stops short 4258
Stop at 4258 B/E


----------



## tech/a

Covered 4231

Out to lunch--my shout!


----------



## SevenFX

In on another run short @4249 with trailing tighter than init stop.

Huhhh going to lunch in the middle of a run.???

Trailing stop hit @4219


----------



## SevenFX

Thanks for that advice above T/G

Few valuable points in there that I could use as I so focussed on 
the micro that I forget the macro.


----------



## Bronte

Interesting thread this one.
You just have to love "Trading the SPI"
We have 'Day Traded Futures' for 16 years now.
Posted on many forums for over 10 years.
Keep it up lads, very very interesting


----------



## Trader Girl

short Spi @ 4233


----------



## SevenFX

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi @ 4233




Sticking my neck out here but I've gone long @4233


----------



## Bronte

We have a Monday low of 4217
Todays low 4214....... Long is good.
4240 @ 13:50


----------



## SevenFX

Long is good.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks Bronte but the market disagrees with me as trailing stop hit.
> 
> Too tight maybe as trying to hold on to my profits ;-Sp


----------



## tech/a

Short 4243
stop 47


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short Spi @ 4233




Stopped -10


----------



## tech/a

SevenFX said:


> In on another run short @4249 with trailing tighter than init stop.
> 
> Huhhh going to lunch in the middle of a run.???
> 
> Trailing stop hit @4219




I had a stop at 32 as that was a quick K on my 2 contracts and I knew I was ducking out (so to speak).
Not classic T/A but was how it was.


----------



## SevenFX

tech/a said:


> Short 4243
> stop 47




Gees I'm long again


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi 4244


----------



## Bronte

Bronte said:


> Interesting thread this one.
> You just have to love "Trading the SPI"
> We have 'Day Traded Futures' for 16 years now.
> Posted on many forums for over 10 years.
> Keep it up lads, very very interesting




If you do a search on my Signature you will find:
'Trading the SPI'  for those asking / interested


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi 4244




Covered short from 4244 @ 4238


----------



## tech/a

Stop to B/E

Now I can sleep!

*Now 4239

Now I can go Pee.*


----------



## SevenFX

SevenFX said:


> Gees I'm long again



'
I flipped :


----------



## tech/a

Dropped through stops again at 4231

Covered 234


----------



## Bronte

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi 4244




Nice one TG 

4275 High
4214 Low
50% Pullback *Sell 4244*
Elliott Wave 5 and Double Top 4245/44
Friday afternoon also has a 'Sell Bias'


----------



## tech/a

Just a hint.





Its not clear but I mean the *ULTRA LOW VOLUME*
Meaning* MORE* Than the *Ultra High Volume*.


----------



## Bronte

tech/a said:


> Just a hint.
> 
> View attachment 44315
> 
> 
> Its not clear but I mean the *ULTRA LOW VOLUME*
> Meaning* MORE* Than the *Ultra High Volume*.



Remarkable tech/a


----------



## SevenFX

tech/a said:


> Just a hint.
> 
> Its not clear but I mean the *ULTRA LOW VOLUME*
> Meaning* MORE* Than the *Ultra High Volume*.




What time frame is that T/A ?


----------



## Azzachazza

HEY Trader Girl,

Take it easy on the frequent updates  Why so often? U are starting to p%#s off some respected members. Do you really need to tell us every single move? Maybe put your actual photo as your avatar too, that way some of the more useful threads will get some attention. But you wouldn't dare do that would you, as that would spell the end of your popularity!


----------



## Assasin

Pull your head in Azzachazzzzaa,
Some people are interested. Change your own avatar.


----------



## Azzachazza

Assasin said:


> Pull your head in Azzachazzzzaa,
> Some people are interested. Change your own avatar.




Yeah i might change mine, but then i'll have people like u following me like a lost lamb


----------



## tech/a

Bronte said:


> Remarkable tech/a




Yeh
Good point.
Forgot.
SPI traders arent interested in stuff.
Only entry exit.
Ill stop wasting my time with anything more.


----------



## Bronte

Bronte said:


> We have a Monday low of 4217
> Todays low 4214....... Long is good.
> 4240 @ 13:50






Bronte said:


> Nice one TG
> 
> 4275 High
> 4214 Low
> 50% Pullback *Sell 4244*
> Elliott Wave 5 and Double Top 4245/44
> Friday afternoon also has a 'Sell Bias'




Don't be like that tech/a


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4227


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4227




Covered short from 4227 @ 4220


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> Don't be like that tech/a




You are claiming that what you profer is analysis?

ROTFL

Please!

Bronte, we have been through this a million times with you.

Tech gives analysis/tips others can use, they are transparent, your "levels" are as opaque at a blender full of excrement.


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> Tech gives analysis/tips others can use.



Yes he certainly does wayneL
Remarkable means: *worth noticing.*


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> Yes he certainly does wayne
> Remarkable means: worth noticing.




If you post levels, be prepared to answer question on how they are derived, otherwise just keep them to yourself.


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> Nice one TG
> 
> 4275 High
> 4214 Low
> 50% Pullback *Sell 4244*
> Elliott Wave 5 and Double Top 4245/44
> Friday afternoon also has a 'Sell Bias'





EG you posted highs and lows and a sell bias:

Why?

How were they derived?


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> If you post levels, be prepared to answer question on how they are derived, otherwise just keep them to yourself.



We posted levels here five years ago and had a huge following.
1500 plus hits per day and many active SPI traders posting.
*You* are the very reason we stopped.....
and people unfortunately for Joe... left.


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> We posted levels here five years ago and had a huge following.
> 1500 plus hits per day and many active SPI traders posting.
> *You* are the very reason we stopped.....
> and people unfortunately for Joe... left.




Answer the question.

**

People like Tech/a (and myself) are fully prepared to answer any question for free.

You were here to sell your Gann course on the sly, without contributing to the site like bona fide advertisers do.


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> Answer the question.
> People like Tech/a (and myself) are fully prepared to answer any question for free.
> 
> You were here to sell your Gann course on the sly, without contributing to the site like bona fide advertisers do.



Now we are the ones ROTFL  
No Gann course was sold directly from this site.
Our trainees added to the very high hit rate.
If you remember at the time (5 to 6 years ago)
members were requested to come forward.
None did to our knowledge.
Did you recently go back to work ?


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> Now we are the ones ROTFL
> No Gann course was sold directly from this site.
> Our trainees added to the very high hit rate.
> If you remember at the time (5 to 6 years ago)
> members were requested to come forward.
> None did to our knowledge.
> Did you recently go back to work ?




Bronte

Don't destroy the thread with BS, just answer the question.


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> EG you posted highs and lows and a sell bias:
> 
> Why?
> 
> How were they derived?




This is *very* basic stuff Wayne:
The High was given to us at 10:46 AM
The Low was given to us at  12:45 PM
Ganns Golden Rule "The 50% or Half Way Point"
Page 36 "How to Make Profits in Commodities" Printed Jan 20th 1942
Sell Bias...... Just Sixteen years experience of Day Trading   
Why did you have to go back to work ?


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> EG you posted highs and lows and a sell bias:
> 
> Why?
> 
> How were they derived?




Highs and lows are what they are.
There seems to be an explanation
for the sell bias.so not sure the question
is valid... all seems to be explained.


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> This is very basic stuff Wayne:
> The High was given to us at 10:46 AM
> The Low was given to us at  12:45 PM
> Ganns Golden Rule "The 50% or Half Way Point"
> Page 36 "How to Make Profits in Commodities" Printed Jan 20th 1942
> Sell Bias...... Just Sixteen years of DayTrading




The question is not that highs and lows were given, but how they are derived.

Once again, you dance around the question to evade giving an answer.

Look, if you don't want to give anything away, that's fine, your choice. But if you post analysis levels, to repeat ad nauseum, you need to divulge how they are arrived at if someone asks.

Otherwise it is obvious you are marketing yourself via PM.
How simple is that?


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> Highs and lows are what they are.
> There seems to be an explanation
> for the sell bias.so not sure the question
> is valid... all seems to be explained.




OK maybe you can tell how they are calculated then?


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> The question is not that highs and lows were given, but how they are derived.
> 
> Once again, you dance around the question to evade giving an answer.
> 
> Look, if you don't want to give anything away, that's fine, your choice. But if you post analysis levels, to repeat ad nauseum, you need to divulge how they are arrived at if someone asks.
> 
> Otherwise it is obvious you are marketing yourself via PM.
> How simple is that?



Only the "Half Way Point" was derived Wayne
You obviously are not following the thread.

*How simple is this? 
H + L devide by 2* 
4275 + 4214 = 8489 
8489 devide by 2 = 4244.5


----------



## wayneL

As you know, I don't trade the SPI, I trade SP500 futures and options.

You previously posted highs and lows as levels of support and resistance. Now you post highs and lows as high of day and low of day?

Is that correct?

Excuse me for being confused, but please be clear with your terminology.


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> Excuse me for being confused, but please be clear with your terminology.




We can not make our explanation any simpler 
No wonder you went back to work mate.


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> We can not make our explanation any simpler
> No wonder you went back to work mate.




How obnoxious 

I started a business and I still run my trading business... and as I recall, you are the employee of a retail jeweller. 

Hypocrite.


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> How obnoxious
> 
> I started a business and I still run my trading business... and as I recall, you are the employee of a retail jeweller.
> 
> Hypocrite.



Not true Wayne 
I own the business and do not have to work it.....
We also own an Olive Grove and numerous other interests.
As you well know.
Why call names?


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> My profession is now in Jewellery.
> Battman64 is / was a Mechanical Engineer.




So your "profession" is jewellery, but you don't work it. 

Right.


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> So your "profession" is jewellery, but you don't work it.
> 
> Right.




Right


----------



## Bronte

Bronte said:


> Only the "Half Way Point" was derived Wayne
> You obviously are not following the thread.
> 
> *How simple is this?
> H + L devide by 2*
> 4275 + 4214 = 8489
> 8489 devide by 2 = 4244.5



Now please, back to the thread Wayne.
Have we answered your questions?
Are you ok with this ?


----------



## Bronte

wayneL said:


> You are claiming that what you profer is analysis?
> 
> your "levels" are as opaque at a blender full of excrement.






wayneL said:


> Don't destroy the thread with BS, just answer the question.






wayneL said:


> you dance around the question to evade giving an answer.
> How simple is that?






wayneL said:


> obnoxious
> 
> Hypocrite.



I am starting to think you do not like me Wayne


----------



## tech/a

Bronte said:


> Yes he certainly does wayneL
> Remarkable means: *worth noticing.*




= sarcasm

Thanks for pointing out I'm wasting bandwidth.
Leave with everyone.


----------



## Bronte

tech/a said:


> = sarcasm
> 
> Thanks for pointing out I'm wasting bandwidth.
> Leave with everyone.



No tech/a it was not sarcasm.
True dictionary definition.
Please look it up.


----------



## SevenFX

Hoping to bouch some thoughts out there...

Would it be fair to say the SPI takes it lead from the US shoud Asia not set any direction and on moderate up down days the SPI [usually] tends fills the Gap where on heavier up down days it [usually] Gaps in the direction and then some with late recovery should there not be a series of up or down days.???

I know there are so many influences, our ecomony, middle east tension, currency fluctations...etc etc

Just a crazy idea of the markets bouncing around in my head....


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold some Spi 4183


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold some Spi 4183




Bot my short Spi back from 4183 @ 4177


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4090


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4090




Covered short from 4090 @ 4085


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4101


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4101




Covered short from 4101 @ 4096


----------



## Trader Girl

LOFL


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4210


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4210




Covered my short from 4210 @ 4203


----------



## Trader Girl

short the Spi @ 4226


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> short the Spi @ 4226




covered short from 4226 @ 4221.....slow lunchtime grind.


----------



## Chasero

Trader Girl, I have read most of this thread and you are an inspiration!

How did you start learning how to trade futures?

And for someone who wants to learn how to trade futures, what is the best way of doing so?

Can you trade futures using commsec or e-trade?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chasero

Chasero said:


> Trader Girl, I have read most of this thread and you are an inspiration!
> 
> How did you start learning how to trade futures?
> 
> And for someone who wants to learn how to trade futures, what is the best way of doing so?
> 
> Can you trade futures using commsec or e-trade?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




NEVERMIND.

I have researched futures today and it's too complicated for me!

I'll have to stick with my day job!


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4066


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4066




Covered short Spi from 4066 @ 4057


----------



## sails

I wonder if this is Trader Girl's twin sister?...lol


----------



## tech/a

Could be----I found her car though.


----------



## wayneL

"Her"?


----------



## skc

sails said:


> I wonder if this is Trader Girl's twin sister?...lol




The Chasers did a segment where they string along some female scammers from Africa, and asked them to send along her photo. The scammer sent the 3rd photo of 'African woman' from google image.

I am in no way saying TraderGirl is a scammer... she's pretty innocent so far (although posts are of questionable value). But her avatar is simply first photos of google image 'girl with money'.


----------



## sails

skc said:


> The Chasers did a segment where they string along some female scammers from Africa, and asked them to send along her photo. The scammer sent the 3rd photo of 'African woman' from google image.
> 
> I am in no way saying TraderGirl is a scammer... she's pretty innocent so far (although posts are of questionable value). But her avatar is simply first photos of google image 'girl with money'.





We were looking at business for sale some time ago and had have had emails of potential business for sale come in every day.  I clicked on one of the links this morning and up popped the look alike of our "trader girl"...

And I see it is also the 7th in the google "girl with money"...


----------



## tech/a

Let me take a punt.
T/G posts constant regular innocuous SPI trades.

People like that so Private Mail the poster

Need I say more?


----------



## wayneL

tech/a said:


> Let me take a punt.
> T/G posts constant regular innocuous SPI trades.
> 
> People like that so Private Mail the poster
> 
> Need I say more?




Exactly, same MO as Bronte/Batmann64


----------



## Ruby

Chasero said:


> Trader Girl, I have read most of this thread and you are an inspiration!
> 
> How did you start learning how to trade futures?
> 
> And for someone who wants to learn how to trade futures, what is the best way of doing so?
> 
> Can you trade futures using commsec or e-trade?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Chasero, Trader girl started 'trading' a few months ago.  She was a complete novice, apparently, having paper traded only, for some months before that.   This complete novice started trading very big positions from her first trade, scalping a few points on each one, even had time to keep up a running commentary on this forum..... amazing!... and was making a profit - right from the start!!  No particular strategy, just a lot of 'gut feel'...........

Work it out for yourself!   

I have heard seasoned, experienced traders say that the Spi is difficult to trade.   I hope she is not such an inspiration to you that you want to rush out and try and emulate her.


----------



## tech/a

The SPI is very difficult to trade.
Not so for novices.

But T/G trades the small ranges in the SPI like a pro.
That's the way to do it.
Rarely do you get a good daily trend-- lately the increased volatility has given some half decient trends.

T/G is no novice.


----------



## skyQuake

tech/a said:


> The SPI is very difficult to trade.
> Not so for novices.
> 
> But T/G trades the small ranges in the SPI like a pro.
> That's the way to do it.
> Rarely do you get a good daily trend-- lately the increased volatility has given some half decient trends.
> 
> T/G is no novice.




Amen to that. 

But please leave room for the possibility T/G is one of the gifted few that is in sync with the SPI


----------



## skc

tech/a said:


> Let me take a punt.
> T/G posts constant regular innocuous SPI trades.
> 
> People like that so Private Mail the poster
> 
> Need I say more?




Didn't even think of that. I guess I am not as evil and should not work in the marketing department.



skyQuake said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> But please leave room for the possibility T/G is one of the gifted few that is in sync with the SPI




Or she has VERY positive attitude.


----------



## Ruby

tech/a said:


> The SPI is very difficult to trade.
> Not so for novices.
> 
> But T/G trades the small ranges in the SPI like a pro.
> That's the way to do it.
> Rarely do you get a good daily trend-- lately the increased volatility has given some half decient trends.
> 
> T/G is no novice.




The point I was making!


----------



## tech/a

I know


----------



## Trader Girl

Good morning all...short Spi @ 4127


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Good morning all...short Spi @ 4127




Covered short from 4127@ 4119


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> Exactly, same MO as Bronte/Batmann64




I'll keep repeating for the DEAF.
I have no desire to sell anything,
anyone who has contacted me in any
way and have been sold any product or
service please come forward.


I trade for myself only.


----------



## Trader Girl

Selling some Spi here @ 4123


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Selling some Spi here @ 4123




Covered my short from 4123 @ 4117


----------



## Gringotts Bank

tech, regarding your relationship with TG, you've gone from _mocking and derisory_ to _fawning and awestruck_ within the space of a month!


----------



## nomore4s

Gringotts Bank said:


> tech, regarding your relationship with TG, you've gone from _mocking and derisory_ to _fawning and awestruck_ within the space of a month!




hahaha, tech does have a point though, TG is no beginner imo.


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> I'll keep repeating for the DEAF.
> I have no desire to sell anything,
> anyone who has contacted me in any
> way and have been sold any product or
> service please come forward.
> 
> 
> I trade for myself only.




OK Mr Trader Girl

I'll give you the benefit of doubt.


----------



## skc

Trader Girl said:


> I'll keep repeating for the DEAF.
> I have no desire to sell anything,
> anyone who has contacted me in any
> way and have been sold any product or
> service please come forward.
> 
> I trade for myself only.




You've sold me the idea that the right avatar has massive drawing power...


----------



## Trader Girl

If you want to make $$ today-- short the
rallies but be patient.


----------



## Trader Girl

Market not co operating-- no rallies
to sell yet


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4098


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4098




Covered short from 4098 @ 4093


----------



## Trader Girl

Basis of short trades today...

Minis are down heavily all day.
Sentiment is bearish as euro mess
continues.
AUD very weak.
Risk aversion trade is back.

Strategy was to sell any strength due to
above summary.


----------



## SevenFX

Nice breakout @ 4096 from midday channel


----------



## nomore4s

SevenFX said:


> Nice breakout @ 4096 from midday channel




Very quickly dropped back down though


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4091


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4091




Covered my short from 4091 @ 4088.

Getting to close to 4.30... need to exit


----------



## Trader Girl

Quiet day for so far..looking for shorts
but nothing yet.


----------



## Trader Girl

Spoke too soon short Spi @ 4069


----------



## Wysiwyg

Wysiwyg long 1000 SPI contracts @ 4068


----------



## tech/a

Gee wysi

Thats gonna be expensive!
Buying the top 4072
At $25k a tick your down 50 as we speak.---err 75K


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Spoke too soon short Spi @ 4069




Covered short from 4069 @ 4064


----------



## Wysiwyg

tech/a said:


> Gee wysi
> 
> Thats gonna be expensive!
> Buying the top 4072
> At $25k a tick your down 50 as we speak.---err 75K



It's a tough gig.


----------



## skc

wayneL said:


> Until it does.
> 
> It's how barristers extract the truth. We all know you're a multi-nicker, its just a matter of time till we find out which one,




What's a multi-nicker?


----------



## nomore4s

skc said:


> What's a multi-nicker?




More then 1 user name, common for spammers.


----------



## Trader Girl

Selling some e-minis here @ 1201.


----------



## Trader Girl

Looking for short set ups this morning.
Market still looks weak technically.
We will see.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4070


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4070




Covered short from 4070 @ 4058


----------



## Trader Girl

Tempted to sell this rally... not yet though
looking for a higher price..patience


----------



## wayneL

OK I've tidied up the OT posts.

Back on topic folks.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Selling some e-minis here @ 1201.




Still holding this short trade.


----------



## Trader Girl

Once again I'm looking for short selling set ups today.


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> Once again I'm looking for short selling set ups today.




Gee whys that?


----------



## Trader Girl

Shorted some Spi @ 3997


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Shorted some Spi @ 3997




covered my short from 3997 @ 3991.

LMFTO.......


----------



## Trader Girl

Looking for a short entry as we approach
the close.--- not many traders will want
to be long overnight.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short the Spi here @ 3978


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short the Spi here @ 3978




Covered short from 3978 @ 3973


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 3982


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 3982




Covered short from 3982 @ 3977


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 3952


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 3952




Covered short from 3952 @ 3946


----------



## Trader Girl

There seems to be some excitement
from the news that the Euro mess 
may be delayed.This to me is temporary
and I'll be selling rallies.Minis are rallying
as it the commodity complex and the AUD.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short the Spi @ 4969


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short the Spi @ 4969




Covered short @ 4962


----------



## captain black

Trader Girl said:


> Short the Spi @ 4969




You'll probably find shorting the SPI @ *3*969 a little more likely to be filled


----------



## namrog

Nice results you are posting up there trader girl, seems you have a winning formula..

Would you mind adding some charts and details as to why you took the trade..


----------



## Trader Girl

captain black said:


> You'll probably find shorting the SPI @ *3*969 a little more likely to be filled




Good point..typo


----------



## Trader Girl

namrog said:


> Nice results you are posting up there trader girl, seems you have a winning formula..
> 
> Would you mind adding some charts and details as to why you took the trade..




This particular trade was based on my 
earlier post above...

In saying that I still needed to find a
good area to short.My trigger was observing 
the Nikkei going negative while the Spi
was up around 1% my experience has 
shown me we were very likely to pull
back.Watching other Asian markets is 
a key factor in my trading.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trader Girl

Shorting the Spi @ 3927


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Shorting the Spi @ 3927




Covered my short from 3927 @ 3920


----------



## tech/a

Why dont you let it run?


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Why dont you let it run?




Not my style.


----------



## tech/a

Fair enough

But Id have thought this obvious disparagy



> In saying that I still needed to find a
> good area to short.My trigger was observing
> the Nikkei going negative while the Spi
> was up around 1% my experience has
> shown me we were very likely to pull
> back.Watching other Asian markets is
> a key factor in my trading.




Was ideal to take more than 12 ticks?
But hey 98% hit rate at 5 tick a trade---
Carry on.


----------



## TECM

Trader Girl said:


> Not my style.




Hi Trader Girl,

Just wondering what you use to day trade your futures - CFD's   I notice in a very early post that you were paying a broker


----------



## Trader Girl

TECM said:


> Hi Trader Girl,
> 
> Just wondering what you use to day trade your futures - CFD's   I notice in a very early post that you were paying a broker




Spi 200 futures contract 
Trades on the SFE.


----------



## TECM

Trader Girl said:


> Spi 200 futures contract
> Trades on the SFE.



 OK so you are going into the real market not with a market maker.  Isn't that rather expensive?

I'm just curious that is all because I trade with CFD's and it only costs me a little over $20 a 1 point move for 1 contract.  

I'd be interested to learn what other traders are using.

TIA


----------



## skyQuake

TECM said:


> OK so you are going into the real market not with a market maker.  Isn't that rather expensive?
> 
> I'm just curious that is all because I trade with CFD's and it only costs me a little over $20 a 1 point move for 1 contract.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn what other traders are using.
> 
> TIA




SPI is $25/pt. With a mm you will pay a spread while you can sit on the bid/ask in the real mkt.
Crossing the spread really adds up if you're an active trader


----------



## TECM

skyQuake said:


> SPI is $25/pt. With a mm you will pay a spread while you can sit on the bid/ask in the real mkt.
> Crossing the spread really adds up if you're an active trader




Yes I totally agree skyQuake.

My MM though is good during the day and only a 1 point spread but 4 at night which is a bummer. 

Over the 10 years or so I've been trading the DOW and Aussie 200 though the spread has really changed overnight as more and more active traders are entering the  overnight markets.  Sometimes the spread could be as much as 20 points O/N which could result in a liquidation at the drop of a hat.  

When I first started trading only a few 100 contracts were often traded o/n but now there are 1000's which makes the spreads much tighter and usually stick to the 4 points.

How times have changed.

With a MM though you can still place your order at your price and sit and wait.  

There are so many different providers  now for different products so I'm interested in what people are trading.


----------



## tech/a

No Spread $5 E/W SPI
Few Quid FTSE.

I Use IB.


----------



## Trader Girl

Nothing has changed-- I'm still looking for shorts despite the rally in the US.


----------



## Trader Girl

Took a short around the open but didn't post so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short again @ 3968


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short again @ 3968





stopped on my short @ 3978 -10.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> stopped on my short @ 3978 -10.




Had a feeling trade was right ... but rules are rules!


----------



## Trader Girl

Re-sold Spi @ 3971


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Re-sold Spi @ 3971




Covered short from 3971 @ 3965


----------



## nomore4s

Trader Girl said:


> Had a feeling trade was right ... but rules are rules!






It wasn't right though, it was 10 points early!


----------



## Trader Girl

nomore4s said:


> It wasn't right though, it was 10 points early!




The key is direction which was correct on that trade.
Got stopped before the 30 point drop.


----------



## nomore4s

Trader Girl said:


> The key is direction which was correct on that trade.
> Got stopped before the 30 point drop.




I realise that, but if your entry is wrong the trade is wrong. Hold any trade long enough and it will probably be right at some stage.


----------



## skc

nomore4s said:


> I realise that, but if your entry is wrong the trade is wrong. Hold any trade long enough and it will probably be right at some stage.




Esp if you keep averaging down with an infinite cash pile...


----------



## tech/a

Yeh but it did the trade,took a loss moved on to the next trade.
*No big deal.*
I get more wrong than right as my method has me place a B/E stop as soon as I can.
If it doesnt run in my direction long term then Ill be stopped more often than not.
But when it does run Ill get way more than 5 ticks.


----------



## Trader Girl

nomore4s said:


> I realise that, but if your entry is wrong the trade is wrong. Hold any trade long enough and it will probably be right at some stage.




If I get it wrong I get stopped out simple.
The point was that I had the right bias(short) but entry was too soon.
No biggie I move on to the next opportunity.


----------



## TECM

Trader Girl said:


> If I get it wrong I get stopped out simple.
> The point was that I had the right bias(short) but entry was too soon.
> No biggie I move on to the next opportunity.




I got a long entry at 3974.50 on the  XJO & 11047 on the Dow


----------



## tech/a

Oh great I'll Pm m you for immediate subscription.


----------



## nomore4s

TECM said:


> OK so you are going into the real market not with a market maker.  Isn't that rather expensive?
> 
> I'm just curious that is all because I trade with CFD's and it only costs me a little over $20 a 1 point move for 1 contract.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn what other traders are using.
> 
> TIA




 Trading the real market is expensive?

SPI is $25 per tick with each contract costing $5 each way = $10

Your CFD is $20 per tick but it costs you the spread and you think the real market is expensive




TECM said:


> I got a long entry at 3974.50 on the  XJO & 11047 on the Dow


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold the Spi @ 4022


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold the Spi @ 4022




Covered short from 4022 @ 4015


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold again @ 4029


----------



## nomore4s

Trader Girl said:


> Covered short from 4022 @ 4015




There's been good rallies all day, yet you've gone short every trade. Why constantly fight today's trend?

Plenty of opportunities to go both long and short today.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold again @ 4029




Covered short from 4029 @ 4024


----------



## georgey

I trade CFD's with CMC and with a 1 tick (point) spread and $1 per tick per contract I don't understand how that is more expensive than the $25 per tick for the SPI, and no brokerage.
My market - Aus200 - is obviously different to the SPI but I find it's an excellent learning medium rather than simply paper trading with no money at all on the line.
My take on it is that once the contract size increases there will come a point when it will be dearer to trade CFD's - is that getting warm? 
Cheers from Auckland where the AB's will be crowned new world champs


----------



## TECM

nomore4s said:


> Trading the real market is expensive?
> 
> SPI is $25 per tick with each contract costing $5 each way = $10
> 
> Your CFD is $20 per tick but it costs you the spread and you think the real market is expensive




I don't believe that level of sarcasm was warranted however I will accept that you did not understand what I meant - which was the initial cost of taking the trade in terms of how much you had to put up.

Yes indeed there is a spread to deal with but if I trade 100 CFD's it only costs me an initial fraction of your 1 x $25 points and we end up with the same amount of win or loss at the end.

I like to trade in $100 per point move so I would need 4 contracts to achieve that and that would be very expensive - possibly around $17,500 depending on the provider and the SPI price at the time in addition to the commission which I agree is miniscule compared with the spread especially at night.  

I took my CFD trade which I mentioned in another post at 3974.50 with my provider and it is now trading at around 4025 which gives me a 51 point gain - $5,100 which I am very happy with.

I hope to have clarified my position and as I said - perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

TECM said:


> I don't believe that level of sarcasm was warranted however I will accept that you did not understand what I meant - which was the initial cost of taking the trade in terms of how much you had to put up.
> 
> Yes indeed there is a spread to deal with but if I trade 100 CFD's it only costs me an initial fraction of your 1 x $25 points and we end up with the same amount of win or loss at the end.
> 
> I like to trade in $100 per point move so I would need 4 contracts to achieve that and that would be very expensive - possibly around $17,500 depending on the provider and the SPI price at the time in addition to the commission which I agree is miniscule compared with the spread especially at night.
> 
> I took my CFD trade which I mentioned in another post at 3974.50 with my provider and it is now trading at around 4025 which gives me a 51 point gain - $5,100 which I am very happy with.
> 
> I hope to have clarified my position and as I said - perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough.




If you trade $100 per point and are successful your trading will come under the notice of your CFD provider. I speak from experience. 
If you are trading equivalent of 4 contracts I would suggest trading futures for transparency and costs.


----------



## skc

TECM said:


> I don't believe that level of sarcasm was warranted however I will accept that you did not understand what I meant - which was the initial cost of taking the trade in terms of how much you had to put up.
> 
> Yes indeed there is a spread to deal with but if I trade 100 CFD's it only costs me an initial fraction of your 1 x $25 points and we end up with the same amount of win or loss at the end.
> 
> I like to trade in $100 per point move so I would need 4 contracts to achieve that and that would be very expensive - possibly around $17,500 depending on the provider and the SPI price at the time in addition to the commission which I agree is miniscule compared with the spread especially at night.
> 
> I took my CFD trade which I mentioned in another post at 3974.50 with my provider and it is now trading at around 4025 which gives me a 51 point gain - $5,100 which I am very happy with.
> 
> I hope to have clarified my position and as I said - perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough.




The cost of CFDs are significantly higher if you trade very short term and take very small chucks out of each move. E.g. Your CFD provider is quoting 4000/4001, but on the real SPI I can put in a bid at 4000 wait for it to be hit, and put a limit sell at 4002 and take 2 ticks. Yet your CFD provider is only quoting 4001/4002 and you would have made 0pts profit. For you to earn 2 ticks the market needs to move 4 positions to 4003/4004. Multiply this a few times and that's the expense of CFD index products.

If you are taking 50pts out of each move then the relative cost is not as dramatic.

BTW...If you are not able to put up the margin for 4 SPI contracts then $100/tick is probably too large for you.


----------



## nomore4s

skc said:


> BTW...If you are not able to put up the margin for 4 SPI contracts then $100/tick is probably too large for you.




Exactly.

Trading the real market is expensive because you have to put up more margin, WTF?

That doesn't make it more expensive, it doesn't actually cost you anything, just means you have to have more money in your account, which if trading $100 a tick is probably a good idea.


----------



## TECM

Alpha_Bet said:


> If you trade $100 per point and are successful your trading will come under the notice of your CFD provider. I speak from experience.
> If you are trading equivalent of 4 contracts I would suggest trading futures for transparency and costs.




EXACTLY  - and that is the reason why when a price is given at a particular time, and so many are trading different charts with different methodology and different instruments on different platforms, you look at the time, the price of your instrument, your trading stragegy and trade accordingly.

If everyone was jumping in on the same provider at exactly the same time and at exactly the same price then there would be no market in effect.

There are numerous platforms, instruments and strategies to trade based on a variety of parameters.

Anyway it matters little to me.  It can come under the notice of any CFD provider but people enter and exit at different time frames and prices according to their risk tolerence, trading time frame and methodology.

I'm happy still to be in a trade with now around 80 points in profit.  I can either sit up all night and watch or just set a trailing stop and go to bed and the latter is my preference.

Not every trade is a win naturally but a 2828 point gain on the DOW in 3 months is not shabby if that is what you trade.  Go do the Math on that one - no matter what instrument you trade based on the movement of the DOW.

More people get it wrong than right and that is how these guys stay in business.  The losers far outweigh the winners.  It is like going to the Casino. - Yep they do boast that 80% win - but what is the ratio?  If 80% win $20 and 20% lose $100k well 80% still won didn't they.  Did you ever see a Casino go broke???

Anyway - whatever.  

I decided to post because I loved the transparency and honesty of Trader Girl and wanted to see how and what she and other people traded.  I loved TG's style enormously. She has her rules and her strategy and she sticks to it no matter what detrimental comment is thrown at her.

Any plan followed faithfully is better than no plan at all and that is what TG sticks to and so do I.

I didn't spend 8 years developing my trading strategy to not trade it faithfully but having said that I am always open to suggestion at to what other methods there are of trading the same plan whether it be via CFD providers, brokers, options, derivatives,  et al.  It is only by having an enquiring open mind that we learn.

Go TG.


----------



## Joe Blow

Folks, please ensure there are no stray quote tags in your posts and that you are using the quote tags correctly. I have hads to correct a few posts in this thread so those reading can follow it without tearing their hair out.

For those who have no idea what quote tags are, please see this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2737


----------



## TECM

Joe Blow said:


> Folks, please ensure there are no stray quote tags in your posts and that you are using the quote tags correctly. I have hads to correct a few posts in this thread so those reading can follow it without tearing their hair out.
> 
> For those who have no idea what quote tags are, please see this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2737




Dear Administrator,

I believe this to be my fault.  What started out as a question has turned into a debate about cfd's 1 x $100 per point  -v- 1 x $25 per point which is exactly the same outcome if the latter is x by 4.  The only debate boils down to the amount of capital to be outlayed. 

Debate was certainly not my intent.  I'm happy to make  secure my $9500 profit, set a trailing stop and go to bed with only a small amount of capital outlayed.   

If requested specifically I won't post further.

In fact, given the flack I've received in recent posts it seems rather pointless to post further because I'm not receiving any real input into trading platforms or strategies which I sought with a view to improving trading results for many who are struggling.


----------



## skc

Alpha_Bet said:


> If you trade $100 per point and are successful your trading will come under the notice of your CFD provider. I speak from experience.
> If you are trading equivalent of 4 contracts I would suggest trading futures for transparency and costs.




I got kicked out by 2 CFD providers... they are like badges of honour :



TECM said:


> EXACTLY  - and that is the reason why when a price is given at a particular time, and so many are trading different charts with different methodology and different instruments on different platforms, you look at the time, the price of your instrument, your trading stragegy and trade accordingly.
> 
> If everyone was jumping in on the same provider at exactly the same time and at exactly the same price then there would be no market in effect.
> 
> There are numerous platforms, instruments and strategies to trade based on a variety of parameters.
> 
> Anyway it matters little to me.  It can come under the notice of any CFD provider but people enter and exit at different time frames and prices according to their risk tolerence, trading time frame and methodology.




What on earth are you talking about here?



TECM said:


> Not every trade is a win naturally but a 2828 point gain on the DOW in 3 months is not shabby if that is what you trade.  Go do the Math on that one - no matter what instrument you trade based on the movement of the DOW.




How many $ / pt you trade on the DOW? $50 sounds about right since you trade $100/pt on the XJO. So you've made $141.4k in the last 3 months? Nice work.

Not to mention the 626 pts you picked up in the SPI. Another $62.6k.

Total profit for 3 months = $204k. And you can't afford the margin for 4 SPI contracts  



TECM said:


> I decided to post because I loved the transparency and honesty of Trader Girl and wanted to see how and what she and other people traded.  I loved TG's style enormously. She has her rules and her strategy and she sticks to it no matter what detrimental comment is thrown at her.
> 
> Any plan followed faithfully is better than no plan at all and that is what TG sticks to and so do I.
> 
> I didn't spend 8 years developing my trading strategy to not trade it faithfully but having said that I am always open to suggestion at to what other methods there are of trading the same plan whether it be via CFD providers, brokers, options, derivatives,  et al.  It is only by having an enquiring open mind that we learn.
> 
> Go TG.




I thought you decided to post so you can sell your "EC Method". Yes. It's very EC for you to sit back and collect $100 subscription a month from 400 subscribers (if there are 400 idiots out there and there probably are).

You are sending idiots to trade CFDs with minimal margin with an alert that is not even a system...from your link.



> When an alert is received it indicates a price but that is not necessarily the entry or exit price. It is merely the price the system calculates as a price for a potential trend change.
> 
> It then becomes the responsibility of the subscriber to use whatever trading time frame they feel most comfortable with to establish their entry or exit point. There are instances we have encountered where, despite the alert, by using basic technical analysis skills we have decided not to enter the trade but to wait for additional confirmation.
> 
> When in doubt - stay out. When trading - a stop loss is your best friend.
> 
> We make it perfectly clear that this is merely an alert - not an entry or exit price or signal in that you do not have to enter or exit at the specified price. It is merely a guide.




BTW kudos to you for being at least honest enough to say that you don't have an AFS licence.

There you go... best parts of your website highlighted here for you.

Now would the idiots please line up to the right.


----------



## Joe Blow

TECM said:


> Dear Administrator,
> 
> I believe this to be my fault.  What started out as a question has turned into a debate about cfd's 1 x $100 per point  -v- 1 x $25 per point which is exactly the same outcome if the latter is x by 4.  The only debate boils down to the amount of capital to be outlayed.
> 
> Debate was certainly not my intent.  I'm happy to make  secure my $9500 profit, set a trailing stop and go to bed with only a small amount of capital outlayed.
> 
> If requested specifically I won't post further.
> 
> In fact, given the flack I've received in recent posts it seems rather pointless to post further because I'm not receiving any real input into trading platforms or strategies which I sought with a view to improving trading results for many who are struggling.




Debate is part and parcel of forums. So is a bit of flack for that matter, as long as it doesn't get out of hand.

If the current debate is going to take this thread off topic then it might be worth starting a new thread to discuss it in more detail.


----------



## georgey

No-one specifically answered my queries but it's obvious I can't trade the SPI as I don't have enough cash. I can't imagine trading $100 a tick, ever. But CFD's allow me to do exactly what Trader Girl is doing but on a much smaller scale. And I have often gone counter to the trend with quick trades as she is doing and been profitable for the day.

Interested to know at what point CMC would be concerned about my trading size and try to affect my activity if that's really what they do? 
Would it be about 50 contracts and would it be if you were also scalping rather than taking a position?


----------



## Trader Girl

And WayneL was accusing me of trying
to sell and spam on this forum.

LMFTO....


----------



## georgey

Trader Girl said:


> And WayneL was accusing me of trying
> to sell and spam on this forum.
> 
> LMFTO....




Hope you don't include me there TG, just trying to get some answers. Couldn't understand where you were entering and exiting as the prices didn't match with the ones I was looking at. But I'm guessing that the SPI is a few points different to the Aus200.


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> And WayneL was accusing me of trying
> to sell and spam on this forum.
> 
> LMFTO....




You're still following the formula Buddy. Watching....


----------



## IFocus

wayneL said:


> You're still following the formula Buddy. Watching....




LOL so is the new arrival how much was made last night I think I missed it........LOL god  I getting cynical in my old age.


----------



## TECM

IFocus said:


> LOL so is the new arrival how much was made last night I think I missed it........LOL god  I getting cynical in my old age.




If you are referring to me I picked up 108 points.


----------



## Alpha_Bet

TECM said:


> Dear Administrator,
> 
> I believe this to be my fault.  What started out as a question has turned into a debate about cfd's 1 x $100 per point  -v- 1 x $25 per point which is exactly the same outcome if the latter is x by 4.  The only debate boils down to the amount of capital to be outlayed.
> 
> 
> In fact, given the flack I've received in recent posts it seems rather pointless to post further because I'm not receiving any real input into trading platforms or strategies which I sought with a view to improving trading results for many who are struggling.




You have more faith in Market Maker synthetic models than I do.

Hope it keeps working for you.


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> You're still following the formula Buddy. Watching....




Only formula I'm following is the one 
that=$$$


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold some Spi @ 4052


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold some Spi @ 4052




Covered short from 4052 @ 4044


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Trader Girl said:


> LMFTO....




Just curious, what does this mean TG? The "T" confuses me, usually its an "A" there, maybe its Tummy? Only other thing I can think of is Let Me Figure This Out. 

Gone through so much popcorn with this thread, what a crack up.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

t1ts

Apparently if you laugh hard enough they come off.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Gringotts Bank said:


> t1ts
> 
> Apparently if you laugh hard enough they come off.




But I thought it's a boy? I reckon its Thighs, some people rub them when they laugh, they could come off.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Moobs.

May require a manzier or a Bro.

Please refer to urbandictionary.com for further insights.


----------



## skc

Gringotts Bank said:


> t1ts
> 
> Apparently if you laugh hard enough they come off.




With all the profits you'd think TG can afford a good sports bra


----------



## Trader Girl

Nothing to speak of today so far.
Going shopping be back after lunchtime grind.


----------



## Trader Girl

Long Spi @ 4005


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Long Spi @ 4005





Sold long from 4005 @ 4010.


----------



## Trader Girl

nomore4s said:


> There's been good rallies all day, yet you've gone short every trade. Why constantly fight today's trend?
> 
> Plenty of opportunities to go both long and short today.





I go long as well....when warranted. :


----------



## Trader Girl

long again @ 4000


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> long again @ 4000




Not liking this long so closed it @ 3998 -2


----------



## Trader Girl

Trying long again 4002


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Trying long again 4002




closed long from 4002 @ 4010


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold the Spi @ 4020


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold the Spi @ 4020




Covered short Spi from 4020 @ 4015


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4044


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4044




Covered short from 4044@ 4038


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold Spi @ 3948


----------



## Trader Girl

Covered short from 3948 @ 3941


----------



## Trader Girl

Short again @ 3929


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short again @ 3929




Covered this short @ 3919


----------



## TabJockey

TG what to do aim to get out of this? You could write a program to just post for you when you execute trades. For us readers to get anything out of this thread you probably have to chuck in a bit more commentary than what we are seeing here.


----------



## barney

TabJockey said:


> TG what to do aim to get out of this? You could write a program to just post for you when you execute trades.* For us readers to get anything out of this thread *you probably have to chuck in a bit more commentary than what we are seeing here.





I remember when TH (Trembling Hand for new folk) used to frequent our Forum (and don't we miss his pearls of wisdom)  ....... one of his main comments on how to improve our trading was ....

Trade ...review ... Trade ... review ..... etc etc ....

With regard to TG's trading .......  Her (some speculation over the gender, but of little importance) ......   Her strike rate is over 90% I think.   Anyone doing their due diligence can "Review" the trades posted, and may get some valuable insights into the method being employed.

I appreciate your comments on perhaps more commentary .... I actually said the same thing earlier in the thread ........ *but then I thought *..... the trades are there in black and white, so its up to the individual to do their own research to see if TG's method can benefit their own trading.

Cheers.


----------



## tech/a

Barney can you just elaborate on " method" 
IE what it is that you have seen to evaluate?

My suspicion is it's a Front for private mail generation.


----------



## barney

tech/a said:


> Barney can you just elaborate on " method"
> IE what it is that you have seen to evaluate?
> 
> My suspicion is it's a Front for private mail generation.





Tech, 

You may be right, but to date no Forum members have come forward to confirm that suspicion ................ 

The calls to date have been very consistent ..... Of course there is a 1 minute time window between trading/posting which could be exploited to improve results.

That aside, if TG's calls are genuine, she obviously has a solid trading method, and reviewing the time of entry/exit could provide some valuable insight into that methodology.

I'd personally like to see a trade log from the broker showing the *actual *time/date stamp of each trade ......   (even if that log was posted at the end of the day to verify the positions taken) ..........  90% strike rate with a trade log to verify .... I'd certainly be interested in reading the subscription fine print


----------



## TabJockey

Are you kidding? go back and try to work out the logic behind 5 pip shorts?

This is 2011! I demand to be spoon fed!


----------



## barney

TabJockey said:


> Are you kidding? go back and try to work out the logic behind 5 pip shorts?
> 
> This is 2011! I demand to be spoon fed!




 ..........
I agree the logic behind it seems obscure, but I was fortunate enough to see a real Scalper in action a couple of years back who multiplied one account by almost 2000% in a little under a week ....... Certainly sparked my interest thats for sure  ...... Most of my scalping attempts have end up in division not multiplication


----------



## Trader Girl

Some great questions in here I'll to respond over the next few days.


----------



## tech/a

barney said:


> ..........
> I agree the logic behind it seems obscure, but I was fortunate enough to see a real Scalper in action a couple of years back who multiplied one account by almost 2000% in a little under a week ....... Certainly sparked my interest thats for sure  ...... Most of my scalping attempts have end up in division not multiplication




If your Talking T/H then his results which were a single day of published trades where he pulled $15k.
Youll note that his scatter chart (He posted) shows very clearly that his profits came from trades which returned much greater than 5 ticks.

As for T/G the strategy is pretty simple.
Sell resistance with a 10 tick stop and a 5 tick profit.

*CLICK TO ENLARGE*


----------



## tech/a

*5 ticks Click to expand*


----------



## tech/a

*And again 5 ticks*

click to expand




Private mail me ---its (Im) not expensive!


----------



## tech/a

*And AGAIN!!*

Click to expand


----------



## tech/a

And again. Was busy so not in time frame.
Not bad is it!?

*Click to enlarge.*


----------



## Alpha_Bet

barney said:


> I remember when TH (Trembling Hand for new folk) used to frequent our Forum (and don't we miss his pearls of wisdom)  ....... one of his main comments on how to improve our trading was ....
> 
> Trade ...review ... Trade ... review ..... etc etc ....
> 
> With regard to TG's trading .......  Her (some speculation over the gender, but of little importance) ......   Her strike rate is over 90% I think.   Anyone doing their due diligence can "Review" the trades posted, and may get some valuable insights into the method being employed.
> 
> I appreciate your comments on perhaps more commentary .... I actually said the same thing earlier in the thread ........ *but then I thought *..... the trades are there in black and white, so its up to the individual to do their own research to see if TG's method can benefit their own trading.
> 
> Cheers.




Exactly. This is a journal.
Entries and exits are posted so look @ the charts.


----------



## barney

tech/a said:


> If your Talking T/H then his results which were a single day of published trades where he pulled $15k.
> Youll note that his scatter chart (He posted) shows very clearly that his profits came from trades which returned much greater than 5 ticks.
> 
> As for T/G the strategy is pretty simple.
> Sell resistance with a 10 tick stop and a 5 tick profit.





Tech,    I remember those results from TH which were publicly advertised.  That is not the same account I am speaking about, but the results are just as impressive ...... Good scalpers are a rare breed indeed.

As for TG's trading, you have obviously noticed what I have noticed ...... However, selling resitance  sounds simple in hindsight, but implementation still has its pitfalls considering the deeper pockets often test resistance levels to varying degrees above or below apparent "normal" price points, especially in more volatile markets ...... In Forex for eg. this tight type of sytem would most likely fail more often than not.

Personally i take my hat off to successful Scalpers.  It is the pointy end of the trading world in my opinion.  The good ones seem to end up very well off ... and the poor/average ones end up going back to trading Stocks like the rest of us

ps  Glad to see you did some due diligence on TG's entries/exits ..... I think the majority of traders (myself included) don't take the time to explore the possible benefits of why something actually works.
Cheers.


----------



## barney

Alpha_Bet said:


> Exactly. This is a journal.
> *Entries and exits are posted so look @ the charts*.




Totally agree Alpha ...... traders have the opportunity to either learn from the trades, or reject there validity.  All it takes is a little research.


----------



## Wysiwyg

barney said:


> Totally agree Alpha ...... traders have the opportunity to either learn from the trades, or reject there validity.  All it takes is a little research.



Can't see anything to learn from ... short @ 4908 covered @4901. Silly person seeking attention really and giving it attention encourages it more.


----------



## barney

Wysiwyg said:


> Can't see anything to learn from ... short @ 4908 covered @4901. Silly person seeking attention really and giving it attention encourages it more.




Wys, I have respect for your knowledge and longevity  ...... and I'm neither pro nor negative TG's trading logs without Broker confirmation ......

HOWEVER ..... if that "silly person" is actually achieving a 90+% strike rate, and other traders don't take the time to discern whether the content presented is legitimate or otherwise .... perhaps we that don't bother to investigate the data are in fact the "silly ones" ?? (Not you personally WYS

Its really up to TG to show her (his) hand at this stage ....... A confirmed Broker log would give legitimacy/credibility........... 

No Broker log, and the thread will eventually die a natural death  ........ The ball is in TG's court as to whether she needs to prove legitimacy ... or whether she is content to receive contention over her validity ...... I'm personally still open to suggestion at this stage.
Cheers.


----------



## tech/a

Did I waste my time posting charts on this thread today?

It's pretty clear to me and pretty effective.
What more do you need?


----------



## barney

tech/a said:


> Did I waste my time posting charts on this thread today?
> 
> It's pretty clear to me and pretty effective.
> What more do you need?




I assume that post is not directed at my last post ??


----------



## tech/a

Not particularly


----------



## barney

tech/a said:


> Did I waste my time posting charts on this thread today?
> 
> It's pretty clear to me and pretty effective.
> What more do you need?




Tech,   Some of TG's early trades did not fit the "resistance" concept.  The later trades you have noted obviously make more sense.

Trader Girl ... Have you consciously altered your entry criteria since you started?  If so, I am curious as to the catalyst for the change.  (Mentor intrervention? .... Critical review/back testing of entries? etc etc)
Cheers.


----------



## tech/a

And again!! A day apart!!!

*CLICK TO EXPAND*


*


*


----------



## tech/a

A couple more.

*CLICK TO EXPAND*


----------



## wayneL

tech/a said:


> A couple more.
> 
> *CLICK TO EXPAND*
> 
> View attachment 44783




Even the next one with a 10 point stop would have worked.


----------



## tech/a

wayneL said:


> Even the next one with a 10 point stop would have worked.




Yep.
Simple.


----------



## tech/a

Going forward points of interest and perhaps discussion.

At 2,5,10 contracts a pop!!

*CLICK TO EXPAND*




T/G care to get involved?


----------



## tech/a

Its not the only way to trade the SPI and not the way I trade the SPI or FTSE.
It is "A" way and from reverse engineering "IT" or something like "IT" looks to have some merit.

Gotta laugh Bronte your entertaining
You'd slap yourself on the back if I won the lottery!


----------



## Bronte

tech/a said:


> Gotta laugh Bronte you are entertaining



Would you like me to show you examples from *many* years ago?


----------



## Bronte

Bronte said:


> We have a Monday low of 4217
> Todays low 4214....... Long is good.
> 4240 @ 13:50



A recent example........
2nd September 2011 10:50AM


----------



## tech/a

Well how about that--you knew all along--years in fact.

Guess I just let the Cat---errrr Maltese out of the bag


----------



## Bronte

tech/a said:


> Well how about that--you knew all along--years in fact.
> Guess I just let the Cat---errrr Maltese out of the bag



lol
No problem tech/a 
We have been giving away clues for years.
They usually start with major 'Support / Resistance'
Gann Support / Resistance as posted many times.
We have many many examples posted here before they held....


----------



## tech/a

Bronte said:


> lol
> No problem tech/a
> We have been giving away clues for years.
> They usually start with major 'Support / Resistance'
> Gann Support / Resistance as posted many times.
> We have many many examples posted here before they held....




*Geeeeee*----- and just to think that the posting of a few charts would have cleared up a "Years" old Mystery that warrented only giving out hints.

*OBVIOUSLY* your method is *FAR* more complex with the addition of GANN Support and resistance levels.

Each to their own.
Think there is a Gann *Thread* especially for you.

Carry on.


----------



## robz7777

Going forward points of interest and perhaps discussion.

At 2,5,10 contracts a pop!!

*CLICK TO EXPAND*

View attachment 44785


Is there any consideration given to volume? Or is it simply betting that resistance will hold?


----------



## Bronte

Bronte said:


> Would you like me to show you examples from *many* years ago?



You have always, unfortunately been focussing on me tech/a
and not on the methods being shown / traded.
Some ASF members did learn this years ago.


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:


> You have always, unfortunately been focussing on me tech/a
> and not on the methods being shown / traded.




Me? I thought is was WE?


----------



## barney

Bronte said:


> lol
> No problem tech/a
> We have been giving away clues for years.
> They usually start with major 'Support / Resistance'
> Gann Support / Resistance as posted many times.
> We have many many examples posted here before they held....





Hi Bronte,   
Now that tech has conveniently told everyone your support/resistance concept, and with the additional 500 retail traders dumping extra contracts at the pivots ........... Probably gona have to widen your Stops:    

The SPI will turn into the EUR/USD now ...... not.

ps. Well done and good luck to you.


----------



## tech/a

robz7777 said:


> Going forward points of interest and perhaps discussion.
> 
> At 2,5,10 contracts a pop!!
> 
> *CLICK TO EXPAND*
> 
> View attachment 44785
> 
> 
> Is there any consideration given to volume? Or is it simply betting that resistance will hold?




It *"APPEARS"* to be

(1) Set Sell Stop at Pivot
(2) Set Bracket order Buy stop 5 ticks below pivot
(3) Set Bracket order Buy stop 10 ticks above pivot

Rinse and repeat. 

Volume isnt involved havent looked any further than this.


----------



## Trader Girl

If there is interest in my method it's laid
out earlier in this thread.

Support and res. is only part of the 
process.My decisions are based on
more than simply that.A lot of it is 
reading the tape while observing other
markets.


----------



## Bronte

barney said:


> Hi Bronte,
> Now that tech has conveniently told everyone your support/resistance concept, and with the additional 500 retail traders dumping extra contracts at the pivots ........... Probably gona have to widen your Stops:
> The SPI will turn into the EUR/USD now ...... not.
> ps. Well done and good luck to you.



Thank you barney, you are a good man.
Good luck with your trading also


----------



## Trader Girl

Selling Spi here @ 4021


----------



## tech/a

And so you should.

*Click to expand*


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Selling Spi here @ 4021




Stopped on short from 4021 -10


----------



## Trader Girl

Trying again short @ 4034


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> Trying again short @ 4034




Why

This trade doesnt appear to have any reason behind it?
Other than a "Feeling" its over extened and is due for a 5 tick retracement more than a 10 tick continuation?
I can see the reasoning and looks fair enough but more a punt!


----------



## Trader Girl

RIP-- Steve Jobs.


----------



## captain black

Trader Girl said:


> RIP-- Steve Jobs.




+1

A true visionary. Sad day


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Trying again short @ 4034




Strong day...stopped again -10


----------



## tech/a

tech/a said:


> *Why!!!!*This trade doesnt appear to have any reason behind it?
> Other than a "Feeling" its over extened and is due for a 5 tick retracement more than a 10 tick continuation?
> I can see the reasoning and looks fair enough but more a punt!




Am I off your Xmas list?


----------



## barney

barney said:


> Hi Bronte,
> Now that tech has conveniently told everyone your support/resistance concept, and with the additional 500 retail traders dumping extra contracts at the pivots ........... *Probably gona have to widen your Stops*:





Its started already



Bronte said:


> Thank you barney, you are a good man.
> Good luck with your trading also




You are very kind, thank you Bronte.


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> Strong day...stopped again -10




I had a reason.---to my question
I love* ignorance *its becoming.
And does nothing to allay my suspicion of self serving
participation---or more lack of being more the point.

*This made more sense and turned profit.*


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4070


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4070




Covered short from 4070 @ 4065


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Am I off your Xmas list?




A lot if my trading is instinct and
tape reading.I don't have one method
set in stone.I trade it how I see it.


----------



## skc

Trader Girl said:


> A lot if my trading is instinct and
> tape reading.I don't have one method
> set in stone.I trade it how I see it.




Why aren't there any long trades today?

While I agree the whole market will be smoked at some stage, long seems to be the right way today on breakouts... with my perfect hindsight of course.

Sometimes instincts can get in the way of good tradings?!


----------



## Walkabout

Hey... So does TG really have a success of 90%. I am new to trading especailly the SPI and i am being taught that my risk/reward ratio should be 2:1.. TG's is 1:2 which means she needs a success rate of 66% to break even.  Does not sound right to me.. TG- Do you always short for only 5 ticks?


----------



## tech/a

skc said:


> Why aren't there any long trades today?
> 
> While I agree the whole market will be smoked at some stage, long seems to be the right way today on breakouts... with my perfect hindsight of course.
> 
> Sometimes instincts can get in the way of good tradings?!




Actually it's a very good strategy with sound technical reasons why it will have such a high win rate and why counter trend trading makes perfect sence.


----------



## tminus

tech/a said:


> *This made more sense and turned profit.*
> View attachment 44802




Tech/A I was wondering why 4030 wouldn't be considered a resistance area, it had acted as a support area previously. Today it seemed to slow down when it reached 4035. Unlike other days the volume was still strong during midday, and there was enough steam to break through it.


----------



## tech/a

tminus said:


> Tech/A I was wondering why 4030 wouldn't be considered a resistance area, it had acted as a support area previously. Today it seemed to slow down when it reached 4035. Unlike other days the volume was still strong during midday, and there was enough steam to break through it.




Sure it was but I tend to work of the old Market Profile principal that if a zone has Been broken and wasn't respected (In other words its been tested previously---which that level had/s) then its lost its validity to the next nearest that hasn't.

Which was the next level I suggested.


----------



## effraye

are you making money? selling into strength with such deep value around is kinda suicidal imo


----------



## tech/a

effraye said:


> are you making money? selling into strength with such deep value around is kinda suicidal imo




Have you actually bothered to look at the charts posted and considered why it's a good strategy?
Look at the micro not macro.


----------



## Walkabout

From what i see of the charts that you are showing is that it dont matter if it goes past the resistance but it seems to be afarid t go through it so thats where u make your 5 ticks.... But im still not sure if its a good stragety.. Ill have to keep an eye on it


----------



## nomore4s

Walkabout said:


> Hey... So does TG really have a success of 90%. I am new to trading especailly the SPI and i am being taught that my risk/reward ratio should be 2:1.. TG's is 1:2 which means she needs a success rate of 66% to break even.  Does not sound right to me.. TG- Do you always short for only 5 ticks?




SPI is a bit of a different beast to most markets due to the way it moves during the day, so to be successful strategies need to be adapted to its intricacies. SPI is a small market in the scheme of things and can be like watching paint dry most days, if you watch it long enough you will understand the best way to make money from it is to either learn how to capture it's one or maybe two 20 point moves each day or find a way to scalp the 4/5 point chop it has for most of the day - this is what TG appears to do.



tech/a said:


> Actually it's a very good strategy with sound technical reasons why it will have such a high win rate and why counter trend trading makes perfect sence.




Actually TG's best days are when trading with the trend and selling/buying the counter trend moves when they finish. But there is no doubt TG has a bias to the short side atm, will be interesting to see if the results stay the same when the market moves into a bullish phase.



effraye said:


> are you making money? selling into strength with such deep value around is kinda suicidal imo




Not really applicable when scalping.

And lmao of at deep value. Could be plenty more value around in the next few years.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi @ 4131


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi @ 4131




Covered short @ 4126


----------



## Trader Girl

Short again @ 4135


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short again @ 4135




Stopped on short -10

Market wants higher last 2 days.
Shorting been wrong trade.


----------



## Trader Girl

Last shot at a short for today.

Short @ 4161


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Last shot at a short for today.
> 
> Short @ 4161




Covered short @ 4156


----------



## Trader Girl

I get a lot of PMs asking about which
Cfd broker I use to trade. The Spi is not
a CFD market it's a futures contract
traded on the SFE.You need a broker 
who has access to the SFE to trade 
the Spi.


----------



## Trader Girl

Shorting this vertical move @ 4186


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Shorting this vertical move @ 4186




Covered short from @ 4186 @ 4180


----------



## Trader Girl

Actually TG's best days are when trading with the trend and selling/buying the counter trend moves when they finish. But there is no doubt TG has a bias to the short side atm, will be interesting to see if the results stay the same when the market moves into a bullish phase.

This observation is spot on and is my
main weapon in trading the Spi.Not my 
only strategy but certainly a big part 
of it.


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> Actually TG's best days are when trading with the trend and selling/buying the counter trend moves when they finish. But there is no doubt TG has a bias to the short side atm, will be interesting to see if the results stay the same when the market moves into a bullish phase.
> 
> This observation is spot on and is my
> main weapon in trading the Spi.Not my
> only strategy but certainly a big part
> of it.




This thread started as a humble trader learning the SPI.
It's developed into a trading expert of the SPI holding their 
Strategy close to their chest.

With the muppets held in intrigue.

Nothing mysterious to this trading strategy.
That's not my only observation but a big part of it.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short the Spi @ 4182


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short the Spi @ 4182





Covered my short from 4182 @ 4173


----------



## TECM

Walkabout said:


> From what i see of the charts that you are showing is that it dont matter if it goes past the resistance but it seems to be afarid t go through it so thats where u make your 5 ticks.... But im still not sure if its a good stragety.. Ill have to keep an eye on it




I fully agree with those comments made below by nomore4s.

When I first started following the SPI about 10 years ago there were hardly any trades overnight - maybe sometimes only a few 100 and the spreads could be up to 20 points.  Over the years it has really grown in size to the point where the spreads are often just point for point.  Still overall it is not a big market in the whole scheme of things.

During the day if you are range trading the average range has for a long time been around 40 points though in recent times when the market has been all over the shop the range can be more than double that.

TG has a strategy that works for her and even though her preference may be for shorting it is not silly - remember "up via the stairs and down via the escalator".

After the XJO closes the SPI mainly follows the DJI and if it has a big run there will be either a big premium of discount depending on the direction.  I have regularly noticed that the SPI likes to come back to meet the XJO when it opens, or just hovers waiting for the XJO to catch up.  If the SPI has done a lot of work overnight it more often than not allows the XJO to have a major hissy fit one way or the other and doesn't do much for the rest of the day but go either sideways or be very choppy.

Mostly the only thing you can do there is scalp though I do know a lot of very patient range traders who work to a very specific pattern.

I realize these are a lot of generalities but working with it for years gives you a bit of a feel for what it "might" do.

I used to be like TG and scalp a few points here and there and in fact I still do that if I have the time.  Unfortunately at the moment I am totally time poor as I'm full time carer for my wheelchair bound Dad so use a different method which takes a longer term view.  

That last bounce though was a bit of a no brainer - straight off old support.  Had it fallen through it would have been TIMBERRRRRR but it didn't and was a perfect long.

IMHO though it has to really hit 4300 and hold convincingly before I would think a decent rally would be on the cards.  My bias, unless and until that happens, is still to the short side.

FWIW.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold some spi @ 4243...looks to be running out of gas.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold some spi @ 4243...looks to be running out of gas.




Covered my short @ 4233


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi again @ 4231


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi again @ 4231




Covered short from 4231 @ 4226


----------



## Trader Girl

once again short Spi @ 4245


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> once again short Spi @ 4245




Covered short from 4245 @ 4241.

Busy morning.


----------



## skc

Trader Girl said:


> Covered short from 4245 @ 4241.
> 
> Busy morning.




HK opened pretty strong. Still short?


----------



## Trader Girl

skc said:


> HK opened pretty strong. Still short?




Not now but will have a look to short if we get to 4254 area.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Not now but will have a look to short if we get to 4254 area.





Not gonna happen...done for today.


----------



## TECM

Trader Girl said:


> Not now but will have a look to short if we get to 4254 area.




Well TG - it looks to me like it is running out of steam so wouldn't surprise me to get a short alert but may take some time yet.  That was a pretty good long though.

Dow futures are off a bit.

4,400  was what I would like to have seen it get through and hold if we were to have a good rally but I doubt it will make it this time  around.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold some Spi on the bounce @ 4199


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold some Spi on the bounce @ 4199




Stopped on short from 4199 @ 4209 -10


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold some again @ 4206


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold some again @ 4206




Covered short @ 4199


----------



## Trader Girl

What do you think Wayne... should I set up a paid site and cash in ??


----------



## Trader Girl

Had the trend right but got stopped-- expensive but necessary.


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> What do you think Wayne... should I set up a paid site and cash in ??




Na

Trade 20 contracts and sip cocktails on a beach in the Bermuda's


----------



## Trader Girl

Longs hoping 4182 holds otherwise we could see 4130.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold into this early rally @ 4250


----------



## Market Sniper

Trader Girl said:


> Sold into this early rally @ 4250




Hey Trader Girl

What platform/data you using to trade SPI?


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold into this early rally @ 4250




Covered short @ 4245


----------



## Trader Girl

Market Sniper said:


> Hey Trader Girl
> 
> What platform/data you using to trade SPI?




Broker CSFB and Esignal for my Spi data


----------



## Market Sniper

Trader Girl said:


> Broker CSFB and Esignal for my Spi data




Credit Suisse?


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> What do you think Wayne... should I set up a paid site and cash in ??




Sure.

Just be up front about it and pay for a little advertising, why not?


----------



## Trader Girl

Market Sniper said:


> Credit Suisse?




Yes


----------



## Trader Girl

Late trade- sold Spi 4250


----------



## Trader Girl

Covered short from 4250 @ 4240


----------



## Trader Girl

New week GL to all traders...

Sold Spi @ 4270


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> New week GL to all traders...
> 
> Sold Spi @ 4270




Not liking this short closed it @ 4275
-5


----------



## Gringotts Bank

TG have you ever traded ASX200 CFD?  If so, what sort of success did you have?


----------



## Trader Girl

Gringotts Bank said:


> TG have you ever traded ASX200 CFD?  If so, what sort of success did you have?




No only Spi


----------



## Trader Girl

Short Spi again @ 4271


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short Spi again @ 4271




Stopped on Spi short -10


----------



## Gringotts Bank

TG may I ask what your starting capital was (when the thread began).... and what it is now?


----------



## Trader Girl

Gringotts Bank said:


> TG may I ask what your starting capital was (when the thread began).... and what it is now?




It was 75k when i started.
Right now.... its a lot more.


----------



## sammy84

Trader Girl said:


> It was 75k when i started.
> Right now.... its a lot more.




Why not just state your ending capital. It's a forum, what's the use in being coy, your profile picture certainly isn't.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Trader Girl said:


> It was 75k when i started.
> Right now.... its a lot more.




Nice one.  What sort of charting software do you use?


----------



## wayneL

sammy84 said:


> Why not just state your ending capital. It's a forum, what's the use in being coy?




In fairness, if he stated that, there would be (quite rightly) calls for verification.

Not a fair question to ask on a forum unless the trader is willing to provide proof via brokers statements or suchlike... and I don't see why any should have to do that..

...unless of course they claimed specific profits.


----------



## tech/a

wayneL said:


> In fairness, if he stated that, there would be (quite rightly) calls for verification.
> 
> Not a fair question to ask on a forum unless the trader is willing to provide proof via brokers statements or suchlike... and I don't see why any should have to do that..
> 
> ...unless of course they claimed specific profits.




What like this?



> All I can say is that I got an alert to go long at 4221 and with a trailing stop in place I'm up around $3,000.


----------



## Trader Girl

Gringotts Bank said:


> Nice one.  What sort of charting software do you use?





Esignal


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> In fairness, if he stated that, there would be (quite rightly) calls for verification.
> 
> Not a fair question to ask on a forum unless the trader is willing to provide proof via brokers statements or suchlike... and I don't see why any should have to do that..
> 
> ...unless of course they claimed specific profits.




Profits are in black and white with timestamps as proof if anyone wants to go back and 
do the calculation.As for broker statements in this day and age anyone can modify digital documents...thus my decision to call trades live as this conveys complete transparency with nothing to hide.


----------



## skc

Hands up all those SPI traders who _didn't _fall asleep this afternoon.

zzz


----------



## wayneL

Trader Girl said:


> Profits are in black and white with timestamps as proof if anyone wants to go back and
> do the calculation.As for broker statements in this day and age anyone can modify digital documents...thus my decision to call trades live as this conveys complete transparency with nothing to hide.




What? So you trade 1 contract?

We don't know your position size (that I can remember anyway) or if you even trade live at all, so nobody can calculate your purported profits.


----------



## Trader Girl

wayneL said:


> What? So you trade 1 contract?
> 
> We don't know your position size (that I can remember anyway) or if you even trade live at all, so nobody can calculate your purported profits.




Go back through the thread and you'll 
see my size is 10 lots I was doing screen
shots from my trading platform.


----------



## wayneL

Ok I remember now


----------



## Newtotrading

Hi, I am wanting to trade options and I am going to paper trade for awhile.  Can anyone suggest what strategy I should be learning in these markets.  I have read a few books and are familiar with straddles & credit spreads, but there are so many and I actually don't know where to start, hopefully someone can help me.   thanks


----------



## skc

skc said:


> Hands up all those SPI traders who _didn't _fall asleep this afternoon.
> 
> zzz




It turns out that it is possible for SPI to be even more boring today... a 6 pt range for the last hour.

Which way will it break?


----------



## tech/a

skc said:


> It turns out that it is possible for SPI to be even more boring today... a 6 pt range for the last hour.
> 
> Which way will it break?




Thats why I trade the FTSE and DAX
Others here trade the HSI.

SPI is for *GIRLS*


----------



## skc

tech/a said:


> Thats why I trade the FTSE and DAX
> Others here trade the HSI.
> 
> SPI is for *GIRLS*




Lol. I suppose most girls need their beauty sleep so don't want to stay up and trade the European markets...


----------



## Trader Girl

skc said:


> Lol. I suppose most girls need their beauty sleep so don't want to stay up and trade the European markets...




Nice boys ...I couldn't care what I trade 
as long as I make the green. :


----------



## skc

Trader Girl said:


> Nice boys ...I couldn't care what I trade
> as long as I make the green. :




Well make sure you don't trade the Taiwan market where green = fall/loss.


----------



## Trader Girl

Had a few days off so a bit cautious today.
But if the low holds then ill be looking for a rally up to 4230-4240.
Until then I will just watch.


----------



## ipohpotamus

hi y'all
I'm new to forums but chose this thread cos' I'm a futures trader as well (commodities mainly). Recently started daytrading FTSE. Can't say that any of the markets are worth getting involved in right now. They're all stuck in a range and definitely like watching paint dry. I've got position trades in Gold and EUR/USD but throwing my hands up in frustration. 
Times like these I try to work on myself (practising patience/discipline), which includes reading some good books on trading. Anyone read any good ones lately?


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Had a few days off so a bit cautious today.
> But if the low holds then ill be looking for a rally up to 4230-4240.
> Until then I will just watch.




Stuck to my plan and sold Spi @ 4236


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Stuck to my plan and sold Spi @ 4236





Stronger than I thought...stopped -10


----------



## Trader Girl

Trying a short again @ 4257


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Trying a short again @ 4257




Should have had the day off stopped again -10.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold the Spi @ 4244


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold the Spi @ 4244




Covered short from 4244 @ 4236


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold some Spi here @4315 big rally on 
euro news.


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Sold some Spi here @4315 big rally on
> euro news.




Connection went down but got filled @ 
4310 rang broker to cancel stop.


----------



## robz7777

Trader Girl said:


> Connection went down but got filled @
> 4310 rang broker to cancel stop.




Is this trade based on the breakout above weekly high? Or funnymentals?


----------



## tech/a

robz7777 said:


> Is this trade based on the breakout above weekly high? Or funnymentals?




A 5 tick reversal on Fundamentals.

Thats funny!--Really Funny!!!


----------



## sammy84

tech/a said:


> A 5 tick reversal on Fundamentals.
> 
> Thats funny!--Really Funny!!!




New type of trader -  Fundamentals scalper.


----------



## Walkabout

Hey.. Gee,,, I Joined not long ago and i did like your thread.. i thought maybe you knew what u were doing..... But i see u sell when there is strength.... Wow it went up over 100 ticks and u sold it. U may have made something but wow u missed alot and today was a big sell day and u did nothing. Each to there own but wow.. Im in shock.. I made heaps and u made nothing.. And by the way im just starting...... Sorry Trader girl.. i know U must staick to the rules and all but u missed out these past couple of days.. Im sure u know that!!!


----------



## Trader Girl

Being patient today...but sold the Spi @ 4343


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Being patient today...but sold the Spi @ 4343




covered short from 4343 @ 4338


----------



## Trader Girl

Long trade this time @ 4347


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Long trade this time @ 4347




Sold long from 4347 @ 4352


----------



## nomore4s

Something has upset the markets.


----------



## prawn_86

nomore4s said:


> Something has upset the markets.




Japanese central bank intervening in currency markets


----------



## nomore4s

prawn_86 said:


> Japanese central bank intervening in currency markets




Explains why the currencies have been hit so hard.


----------



## Trader Girl

Selling Spi again @ 4335


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Selling Spi again @ 4335




Covered short @ 4328


----------



## Trader Girl

Looking for shorts today.

Basis-- NFP out tonight and being a Friday there will be a reluctance to hold longs
over the WE.


----------



## Trader Girl

Sold some Spi @ 4268

As per above thesis.


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> Looking for shorts today.
> 
> Basis-- NFP out tonight and being a Friday there will be a reluctance to hold longs
> over the WE.




Unless ofcourse there is a perception that this move maybe more than a one day wonder.


----------



## Trader Girl

tech/a said:


> Unless ofcourse there is a perception that this move maybe more than a one day wonder.





I guess this is why we have a market.

Covered my short from 4268 @ 4262.


----------



## Trader Girl

Short again @ 4270


----------



## Trader Girl

Trader Girl said:


> Short again @ 4270




Covered short from 4270 @ 4265


----------



## tech/a

Trader Girl said:


> I guess this is why we have a market.
> 
> Covered my short from 4268 @ 4262.




More so (Different) Time horizons


----------



## tminus

Noob Question: I was using the booktrader tool in IB TWS to look at the SPI Dec 11 futures and today there doesn't seem to many contracts, compared to yesterday. Is it because it's an American holiday ?


----------



## Timmy

tminus said:


> Noob Question: I was using the booktrader tool in IB TWS to look at the SPI Dec 11 futures and today there doesn't seem to many contracts, compared to yesterday. Is it because it's an American holiday ?



 Yes.
Thanksgiving.


----------



## CanOz

Just found this thread...

Anyone know what ever happened to TG?


----------



## Trembling Hand

CanOz said:


> Just found this thread...
> 
> Anyone know what ever happened to TG?




Was using Man Fin I think. When they blew up she/he stopped posting. Probably a rep/broker from the Sydney office.


----------



## payday

Trembling Hand said:


> Was using Man Fin I think. When they blew up she/he stopped posting. Probably a rep/broker from the Sydney office.




Ouch - seemed to be a decent trader. But then again - internet postings with no time stamps etc 
At one time was considering going with Man Fin as my futures broker but when they couldn't give me a straight answer as to what commissions they charged and what other exchange fees they charged I went to IB. Best decision I ever made!


----------



## CanOz

What she seemed to be doing at first seemed to be a journal of sorts to hold herself accountable for her trades. This is very common on other forums and the calling of trades by other members here in the "transition to futures trading" thread seems to be quite ok...I'm not sure she was deserving of the flak she got. Its a shame her journal didn't have a little more narration to it though, at least at the end of the day. Otherwise there is little benefit for the rest of the forum members....

Perhaps there should be some rules about posting trades, if you are going to do that then a daily summary is encouraged to allow others to benefit from the traders winners and losers. Tech and Pavs EOD trading exercise is a good example of this.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Remember this thread?  

Pretty good huh?


----------



## tech/a

It worked well
Basically a 10 tick stop and a 5 tick profit.
I'd have to look back to see what the buy trigger was.
From memory there was a high win rate and only saw 
The stop taken out once


----------



## cynic

tech/a said:


> It worked well
> Basically a 10 tick stop and a 5 tick profit.
> I'd have to look back to see what the buy trigger was.
> From memory there was a high win rate and only saw
> The stop taken out once



If we can discover the trigger, then perhaps we may, perchance, ascertain its subsequent performance (post Trader Girl's regrettable abdication).


----------

